# Official Los Angeles Regional Summer Meet - Saturday, July 20, 2013 Warner Center Marriott, Woodland Hills



## third_eye

*[size=18.0pt]Saturday, July 20, 2013[/size]*
*[size=14.0pt]10am to 5pm[/size]*
   
Marriott Warner Center
21850 Oxnard Street
Woodland Hills, 91367
   
*Please reply to this thread if you *_*plan*_* on attending. *Include a list of equipment that you plan on bringing. The tables are standard 6’ size and will be set up with two chairs both in front and behind. The next post in this thread includes the current attendee/vendor/gear list. If you are planning to come and your name is not on the list, please let me know via PM or post in the thread.
   
  We are nearly at capacity for table space. If you need space and do not see any allocation after your name, let me know.
   
*Admission Fee*
   
*$15 online* - *http://2013laregionalmeet.eventbrite.com/* (*please register early and post in the thread if you have registered)*
*$20 cash at door*
   
  Admission fee is waived for head-fiers traveling in from out of state for the meet. Please PM me directly. 
   
*Parking*
Hotel self parking will be discounted at $7 for the day for attendees. 
   
*Registration*
All attendees will be required to register in order to receive their nametags. There will be a security protocol in place, the nametags will confirm registration and *must be worn at all times during the meet*. IMPORTANT: If you register online please either post in the thread or PM me to let me know that you have registered.
   
*Vendors*
  We have a great lineup of vendors, check out the next post for an updated list.
   
*Facilities and Power*
The event will be held on the second floor of the hotel. If you are hosting a table, please bring an extension cord and power strips to accomodate your equipment. All tables will be around the perimeters of the rooms so outlets will generally be between 5'-15' distance.
   
*Meet Rules*

 *Please treat fellow head-fiers, vendors, and their gear with the utmost care and respect.*
 Do not unplug headphones without asking permission from the owners first.
 Do not turn anything on or off without asking permission first.
 Do not move anyone's gear from their established area without asking permission.
 Absolutely no food and drink will be allowed near any equipment including your own. There is ample space within the hotel, as well as Starbucks/bar/restaurant for food and drink. 
 Please have courtesy and ensure that your hands are CLEAN before handling other’s equipment. 
 Be mindful of the time you are spending listening to vendors and others’ gear especially if there are others waiting in line. 
 Be mindful of personal hygiene. DO NOT use hair gel or other product that may damage or stain a headband or earpads.
 DO NOT wear hair gel or any cosmetic product that may damage or stain a headband or earpads.
 Please use common sense! To repeat the most important rule: *treat fellow head-fiers, vendors, and their gear with the utmost care and respect.*

*Setup and Breakdown*
Setup starts at 9am. Breakdown is at 5:00pm. 
   
 *LOADING/UNLOADING INFORMATION*
  
 Attendees hosting tables will need to use the loading dock located on Vassar Street behind the hotel for loading and unloading of equipment. Our security is located at the loading dock and can help direct guests to the meeting rooms on the 2nd floor.  For a quick description, guests will make a left when entering the hotel from the loading dock area, go through double doors to the elevator (it only goes to the 2nd floor), follow the hallway upon exiting the elevator through the double doors that open to the Ventura Foyer.  After unloading vehicles to the parking structure or to available street parking.
  
*Hotel Discounts*
Current rates for the hotel are $104-109, check hotels.com, expedia.com, Marriott's website.
   
*Promote*
  Help promote the event by using this avatar or linking to the meet.


----------



## third_eye

*Attendees (table space allocation)*
  third_eye +1 *(1)*
  Autark +1 *(0.5*)
  Hiyono* (1)*
  fuzzybaffy
  Spiderman +1
  dichtert
  Netforce
  sko0byDoo *(0.5)*
  fejnomit *(1)*
  uzi* (0.5)*
  itshot
  R_burke *(0.5)*
  skinnygamer12
  Gumy
  FatmanSize48 *(0.5)*
  Bigsecret
  e19650826 *(0.5)*
  dsound +1 *(0.5*)
  aras
  Frank Cooter *(1)*
  n3rdling *(1)*
  irag
  mike1127 *(0.5)*
  purrin *(1)*
  WhiteThanatos
  sonictransducer
  mbritt *(0.5)*
  warrenpchi *(1)*
  weirdfishes
  pelayostyle
  glennjamin
  smellyfungus +1
  mikemercer *(1)*
  levinhatz
  wahsmoh
  Zashoomin
  gilency* (0.5)*
  livewire
  David Chavez +1-3
  burnspbesq *(0.5)*
  morserotonin
  Airstripone
  eschi223
  Kamakahah
  sceleratus +2 *(1)*
  Tyll Hertsens
  shiorisekine *(0.5)*
  dougiefresh67
  HiFiGuy528
  jeffreyfranz
  billybob_jcv
  Iron_Dreamer
  Aegentirony
  Insidious Meme
  HK_sends
  mackat
  UmustBKidn
  xtine
  cyx
  randytsuch *(sharing with sceleratus)*
  IPodPJ
  Jude 
  dallan
  johangrb
  Yakult *(0.5)*
  Yakutsk
  Horsethief
  azynneo *(sharing with Hiyono)*
  Ssimonvii +1
  theandy +2
  NU62
  yasuda2k7
  ehqhvm
  iamoneagain* (0.5)*
  Sam Edwards
  GaryPham +2
  russtafarian +1
  doremusc
   
   
*Vendors*
  Affordable Audio
  Astell&Kern
  Audeze
  Denon
  Donald North Audio
  Eddie Current
  Headamp
  MrSpeakers
  plusSound
  Schiit Audio
  Ultimate Ears
   
   
*Gear*
Headphones
  Abyss
  AKG 240
  AKG 701
  Allessandro MS-1
  AT-L3000 headphones
  AT-W3000ANV
  AT ESW11Ltd
  AT ATH900X
  AT W5000
  D2000
  D7000
  Denon Music Maniac AH-D7100 Over Ear HP
  Denon Music Maniac AH-D600 Over Ear HP
  Denon Music Maniac AH-D340 On Ear HP
  Denon Music Maniac AH-C400 In Ear HP
  Denon Urban Raver AH-D400 Over Ear HP
  Denon Urban Raver AH-D320 On Ear HP
  Denon Urban Raver AH-C300 In Ear HP
  Denon Urban Raver AH-C100 In Ear HPGrado SR125
  Edition 8 LE
  HD-25-1 II
  HD555
  HD600
  HD650 (x2)
  HD700
  HD800 (x5)
  HD800 (modded)
  HE-400
  HE-500
  HE-5 (modded)
  HE-6 (x2)
  King Sound Electrostatics
  Koss ESP950
  LCD2 (x3)
  LCD 2.2 (x2)
  LCD3 (x3)
  Momentum
  Sigma/404
  SR009 (x2)
  SR507 (x2)
  T1
  T90
  TH600
  Thunderpants TP1
  UE 900
  UE5 
  UE7 
  UE11
  UE18
  UE RM
   UE PRM
  UE6000
  UE9000
  ZMF Classics (Fostex T50RPs modified by Zach Mehrbach)

   
   
Amps
  ALO Studio Six
  Bottlehead Crack
  Burson Soloist
  Burson Conductor
  DIY with DHT output (x2)
  Liquid Gold
  CKKIII
  Donald North Audio Sonett 2
  Donald North Audio Stratus (x2)
  Eddie Current Balancing Act
  Eddie Current Electra
  Eddie Current Super 7
  FiiO E6
  FiiO E11
  Fostex HP-P1
  Gilmore Lite
  Hifiman EF5
  HE-6 Speaker Amp (tbd)
  KGSSHV
  Leckerton UHA-6S.MKII
  Nuforce Dia
  O2
  Phonitor
  Phonitor (modded)
  RS DarkStar
  Schiit Asgard 2
  Schiit Lyr
  Schiit Magni
  DIY Tom Christiansen's "Damn Good" 300B
  WA2
  W6SE (x2)
  WA7
  WA22
   
Sources
  Anedio D2
  Astell&Kern AK100 (3)
  Astell&Kern AK120 (3)
  AT-DHA3000 amp/dac
  Audio Note 2.1B
  DacPort
  EMM Labs Dac2
  Gamma 2
  Grace m903
  HRT MicroStreamer
  HRT Music Streamer II+
  K Works SuperBerry
  Lampizator
  Lynx Hilo
  Metrum Octave
  Musical Fidelity V-DACmkII
  Oppo BDP95
  Parasound D/AC-1600 HD
  Peachtree Music Box
  PS Audio Lambda II
  Resonessence Labs Concero
  Schiit Bifrost
  Schiit Modi
  Shanling CD T100 (RAM modded)


----------



## Autark

I'm in.


----------



## third_eye

Quote: 





autark said:


> I'm in.


 

 Awesome! Any gear to add to the list?


----------



## Autark

I'll bring the LCD3 and a Schiit Modi/Magni stack. +1 friend who already registered online.


----------



## Hiyono

I'll go.

LCD 3, akg k701, at esw11ltd
Emm labs dac2
Cavalli audio liquid glass
Leckerton uha 6mkii


----------



## fuzzybaffy

I'm there!


----------



## purrin

Very nice. I'm glad you were able to pull something together for this year. Don't know if I will be able to make it, but I'll forward overages from the H3 and CHANG-Fest meets to you.


----------



## third_eye

Quote: 





purrin said:


> Very nice. I'm glad you were able to pull something together for this year. Don't know if I will be able to make it, but I'll forward overages from the H3 and CHANG-Fest meets to you.


 
   
  Thanks purrin, much appreciated!!


----------



## Spiderman

For sure I am in, is there a discount if you purchase multiple admission passes? I want to get one for my dad as well.


----------



## third_eye

Quote: 





spiderman said:


> For sure I am in, is there a discount if you purchase multiple admission passes? I want to get one for my dad as well.


 

 Thanks for asking, there will be no discounting for multiple admission passes. We really tried to strike a good balance of providing a great and comfortable venue with a fair admission price to cover costs. For extenuating circumstances, please PM me directly.


----------



## Hiyono

Does the $15 dollars include parking? or how much extra would that be?


----------



## third_eye

*Admission Fee*
  
 *$15 online* - *http://2013laregionalmeet.eventbrite.com/* (*please register now*, this will help us determine exact numbers so we do not have to cap space later on.)
 *$20 cash at door*
  
 *Parking*
 Hotel self parking will be discounted at *$7 *for the day for attendees.


----------



## dichtert

I'll be there. Can't wait!


----------



## Netforce

Sounds awesome assume nothing comes up I'll be there.


----------



## third_eye

Quote: 





dichtert said:


> I'll be there. Can't wait!


 
   
  Member since 2004 and first post here. Awesome!!


----------



## Sko0byDoo

I'm in...


----------



## third_eye

For all those that have jumped in, please post any equipment you may be bringing so I can add to the Gear List. Thanks!


----------



## Netforce

Don't have too high end stuff but I'll bring my akg k240, sennheiser hd 555, fiio e6 along. If I get more cans between now and the event I'll keep posting here


----------



## fejnomit

I'm in. 
  I'll bring my Lampizator and an SS speaker amp TBD with HE-6.
  And possibly my modded Phonitor with modded HE-5s.
  Also modded HD800s for the Stratus at Donald's table (and maybe some guest star 2A3s...)


----------



## Asr

Doh! While waiting for a 2013 meet in LA, I ended up booking a summer trip there a few weeks ago. So although I won't write myself completely out yet, my chances are pretty low for booking a 2nd trip there now for this year. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I intend on not missing a 2014 meet though!


----------



## uzi

Nice!  Count me in.  I'll probably show up with a HRT Musicstreamer II+ -> Burson Soloist -> Sennheiser HD650 setup (unless I upgrade stuff between now and then).  I probably won't bother bringing my Bottlehead Crack+Speedball, Denon AH-D2000 or anything else because of the distance.


----------



## R_burke

Count me in - I can brin gthe following:
   
  Woo Audio WA2 amp
  RAM Modified Shanling CD T100 w/built in headphone amp
  Thunderpants TP1 headphones
  Audio Technica W5000 headphones


----------



## skinnygamer12

Count me in! Assuming nothing comes up... I can bring HE-400 and FiiO E11. My usual amp/source for those cans is a Xonar Essence, but there's no way I can transport my massive beast of a PC safely :/


----------



## third_eye

I will be keeping a list of vendors, attendees and gear and will try to update on a daily basis. Please don't forget to Register early for the event!


----------



## itshot

I plan on selling off almost every full size headphone I have by the time the event comes around.
   
  The only one I intend to keep are the Grado SR125. So I can bring those lol.


----------



## fuzzybaffy

^ Dude, what happened? I was about to contact you to check out the T1's, but I noticed you no longer had them!


----------



## Gumy

I'm in! I might just pay at the door tho, because I'm only 99% sure I'm going, stuff might come up... =\
   
  I'm bringing my ATH-900x, and EP O2 amp.


----------



## third_eye

Audeze just added to the vendor list!


----------



## Autark

Rock on! Do you know who is coming from Audeze?


----------



## Jason Stoddard

We're in!


----------



## third_eye

Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> We're in!


 
   
  Awesome!!


----------



## FatmanSize48

Assuming I have my license by then, count me in as well!
   
  I'll be able to bring the following:
  Arcam rPac
  ODAC
  Sennheiser Amperior
  Audez'e LCD2.5 
  ALO Audio Pan Am
  Hard drive full of music
  Gear and skills of an amateur photographer


----------



## third_eye

Quote: 





autark said:


> Rock on! Do you know who is coming from Audeze?


 
   
  Not sure, but Alex responded and said they were in.


----------



## third_eye

Headamp added to the vendor list!!


----------



## e19650826

I'm in.
  I will bring Gamma 2; Parasound D/AC 1600HD; KGSSHV; and CKKIII if nothing goes wrong.
  Headphones still need to be decided.


----------



## third_eye

Cavalli Audio added to vendor list! Equipment and vendor lists updated!


----------



## dsound

Just registered (+1 guest)
   
  Bringing Sennheiser HD600 + Bottlehead Crack (Speedballed)  + Musical Fidelity X-CANS + PSOne


----------



## runeight

Yep, CA expects to be there. Looking forward to seeing the SoCal folks again.


----------



## aras

I will be there!


----------



## third_eye

Quote: 





aras said:


> I will be there!


 

 Nice! Are you bringing anything?


----------



## FrankCooter

I'm in. If there's enough space I'll bring both an electrostatic and a dynamic system. Headphones will be Koss ESP-950's, Stax 507's, and LCD-2's. Dacs will be Audio Note kit 2.1B and Metrum Octave. Both amps will be DIY with DHT outputs.


----------



## aras

Quote: 





third_eye said:


> Nice! Are you bringing anything?


 
   
  I will bring my Audioengine D1 if I don't sell it by July


----------



## n3rdling

I'll be there, not sure what I'm bringing yet though.


----------



## third_eye

For vendors or anyone else that may be coming in from out of town, the hotel is not providing any discount as we would need to book many rooms at once for that. However, Expedia/Hotels.com and the like often offer great discounts. For example, this hotel is now $109 a night on July 19 and July 20.


----------



## third_eye

Dropped by the hotel yesterday to check out the rooms again, there will be a large room for all of the vendors and 2 smaller rooms with table space for about 15-20 rigs per room. Capacity of the smaller rooms is about 40 each. I know this is still pretty far away but I'm EXCITED about this!


----------



## third_eye

Ultimate Ears and Astell & Kern added to vendor list!


----------



## Asr

Is the attendee list in post #2 up-to-date with the Eventbrite registrations? I noticed that the Eventbrite registration form doesn't request a Head-Fi username, so I'm not sure how you're tracking the attendee list and matching registrants to Head-Fi usernames. I know Eventbrite makes organizing easier but that also makes it inconvenient for those who'd like to see who's attending....
   
  The only reason I'm asking is because I'm considering re-scheduling my CA trip to coincide with this meet, but depending on who will be there - i.e., I'd like to catch up again with familiar faces. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Btw, any discount for out-of-state travelers? The SoCal meet in August last year had one.


----------



## third_eye

Quote: 





asr said:


> Is the attendee list in post #2 up-to-date with the Eventbrite registrations? I noticed that the Eventbrite registration form doesn't request a Head-Fi username, so I'm not sure how you're tracking the attendee list and matching registrants to Head-Fi usernames. I know Eventbrite makes organizing easier but that also makes it inconvenient for those who'd like to see who's attending....
> 
> The only reason I'm asking is because I'm considering re-scheduling my CA trip to coincide with this meet, but depending on who will be there - i.e., I'd like to catch up again with familiar faces.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thanks for the post and hope you can make it out. The attendee list in post #2 is only based on response in this thread, it's not coordinated with Eventbrite, nametags will be given at the door upon registration. I would imagine most SoCal based folks will do their best to attend as this is the big summer meet. But to be sure, maybe reach out to your contacts here? 
   
  Also, admission fee is waived for head-fiers traveling in from out of town to the LA area for the meet. Thanks for pointing that out (you were the first!), post #1 is updated.


----------



## third_eye

As a reminder, please post in the thread once you have registered with Eventbrite.


----------



## fuzzybaffy

Whoops! I didn't realize I was supposed to register and *then* post in the thread. I'm planning on going. I will have funds to buy the ticket in a few days. I will let you know when I do!


----------



## Gyroscope352

Aw, same weekend as San Deigo Comic Con? That makes this...difficult.
   
  Will registrations for this close at any point? At $15 I'm tempted to register just in case something happens with Comic Con and I'll be back in LA. My plans for Comic Con are...volatile.


----------



## third_eye

Quote: 





gyroscope352 said:


> Aw, same weekend as San Deigo Comic Con? That makes this...difficult.
> 
> Will registrations for this close at any point? At $15 I'm tempted to register just in case something happens with Comic Con and I'll be back in LA. My plans for Comic Con are...volatile.


 
  C'mon now. Head-fi meet or Comic Con?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Online registration will be open till the day of the meet. Hope you can make it.


----------



## irag

I plan to attend


----------



## mike1127

I'm coming. Gear will include
   
  - Woo Audio WA6-SE, (amp)
  - Hifiman EF5 (amp)
  - Hifiman HE-500 (headphone)
  - Audeze LCD-2.2 (headphone)
  - PS Audio Lambda II transport
  - K Works SuperBerry DAC
   
  Should fit in a half table (although barely)
   
  Mike


----------



## dichtert

Registered on Ebrite. Looking forward!


----------



## mike1127

now registered with eventbrite. posted gear list above.


----------



## purrin

I'm very tentative, but signed up on Ebrite anyways! Wanted to show my support. I will do my darnest to try to make it though. It's a great list of vendors you have and I consider many of them to be friends, so if anything it would be for that - meeting up with friends.


----------



## dsound

Quote: 





gyroscope352 said:


> Aw, same weekend as San Deigo Comic Con? That makes this...difficult.
> 
> Will registrations for this close at any point? At $15 I'm tempted to register just in case something happens with Comic Con and I'll be back in LA. My plans for Comic Con are...volatile.


 

 I suggest we merge the two.. cosplay + headfi = ???


----------



## purrin

I would much prefer pr0n-convention + head-fi.


----------



## third_eye

Quote: 





purrin said:


> I would much prefer pr0n-convention + head-fi.


 

 Well, we're definitely in the right neck of the woods for that.


----------



## anetode

Quote: 





dsound said:


> I suggest we merge the two.. cosplay + headfi = ???


 

 Knowing HF it would wind up being a brony sausagefest.


----------



## dsound

Hah!  Somethings you cannot unsee.  
  Quote: 





anetode said:


>


----------



## third_eye

Quote: 





anetode said:


> Knowing HF it would wind up being a brony sausagefest.


 
   
  OMG, I'm thinking Johnny Drama and the Furry


----------



## WhiteThanatos

If I plan on going do I just reply to this thread? Or do I have to buy the ticket asap via the link you have up? I want to go as an attendee just to try on some gears since I don't really have much myself but this is my first time so I don't really know what to do or what to expect. Thanks.


----------



## sonictransducer

I'll be there.  I'm so glad this is in LA (I'm a local).  Really looking forward to this!


----------



## third_eye

Quote: 





whitethanatos said:


> If I plan on going do I just reply to this thread? Or do I have to buy the ticket asap via the link you have up? I want to go as an attendee just to try on some gears since I don't really have much myself but this is my first time so I don't really know what to do or what to expect. Thanks.


 
   
  Yes, I'll put you down as an attendee! No need to bring anything, just come and have fun listening to great gear and meeting fellow enthusiasts. You can register online via the link above at any time before the meet or at the door.


----------



## levinhatz

Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> We're in!


 
   
  @ Jason Stoddard: Will you be bringing a Mjolnir/Gungnir stack? (Pllleeeeeaaaaaase can you bring a Mjolnir/Gungnir stack?)


----------



## mbritt

Count me in


----------



## WhiteThanatos

Quote: 





third_eye said:


> Yes, I'll put you down as an attendee! No need to bring anything, just come and have fun listening to great gear and meeting fellow enthusiasts. You can register online via the link above at any time before the meet or at the door.


 
  Awesome, I'll purchase the tickets sometime beforehand probably. But I'll likely attend unless some type of emergency comes up.


----------



## cindylouwho

Woot! Count me in!


----------



## pelayostyle

Count me in too. See you guys there!


----------



## glennjamin

I'll be there....


----------



## deviusdragger

Subbed, it's a 2hour drive for me, but I might make it.


----------



## smellyfungus

just bought a ticket for me and my buddy. our first meet.
   
  time to see a lot of things i cannot afford.


----------



## mikemercer

We're actually moving back to the Bay Area - but I'll definitely come down to this guys!!
  I was at the last one w/ Jude - and I don't pass up an opp to see my friends and hear some cool stuff!
   
  Believe me, when T.H.E Show Newport approached me to help with their Headphonium event,
  at that show end of the month, I thought of this meet when I pitched in!!
   
  I sincerely hope you guys will come check it out.
  I heard from Jude today and he's gonna try and make it.  
   
  I'd love to meet the person who puts these together, because I would love to set up a 
  Northern California Regional Meet!  I got a 20,000 square-foot audio store that wants to host it.
  I worked for them for a bit...
   
  As a writer/reviewer, who's been doing this almost 20 years (and I'm only 38), I never
  got into any event planning before - so ANY input would be greatly appreciated,
   
  That said:
  I'm THERE for this one!!


----------



## third_eye

Quote: 





mikemercer said:


> We're actually moving back to the Bay Area - but I'll definitely come down to this guys!!
> I was at the last one w/ Jude - and I don't pass up an opp to see my friends and hear some cool stuff!
> 
> Believe me, when T.H.E Show Newport approached me to help with their Headphonium event,
> ...


 
   
  Awesome, will be great to see you there! I will attend The Show on the Saturday along with a friend or 2. Happy to give you input on hosting the event via PM!


----------



## twizzleraddict

Quote: 





mikemercer said:


> We're actually moving back to the Bay Area - but I'll definitely come down to this guys!!
> I was at the last one w/ Jude - and I don't pass up an opp to see my friends and hear some cool stuff!
> 
> Believe me, when T.H.E Show Newport approached me to help with their Headphonium event,
> ...


 
   
  Mike, might want to start planning for the NorCal meet when you move up here. There's some interest around organizing another one (although it's been a mostly three-way conversation thus far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/662769/sf-bay-area-california-interest-check
   
  Where's the audio store located at?
   
  And it's odd you're relocating back here as I was just reading about pitch perfect audio relocating to LA shortly this year.


----------



## JmoonAK

We are very excited to meet all of you at the LA meet!


----------



## mikemercer

Quote: 





twizzleraddict said:


> Mike, might want to start planning for the NorCal meet when you move up here. There's some interest around organizing another one (although it's been a mostly three-way conversation thus far
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  HEY!
  Great idea - dig into a NorCal meet once we're back up there.
  We're moving to Windsor - and the store is called Soundscape in Santa Rosa (PLS forgive the awful website - I always kid Marc, the owner, about it).
  Here's the link to the store - it used to be a furniture store, so there's TONS of room! 20.000 square feet!  He has art exhibitions there:
   
http://soundscapeav.com/


----------



## uzi

Quote: 





mikemercer said:


> PLS forgive the awful website - I always kid Marc, the owner, about it
> 
> http://soundscapeav.com/


 
  OMG!  My eyes!


----------



## warrenpchi

Hey everyone, good to see y'all.  I'll be there of course, with fellow Head-Fier weirdfishes in tow.
   
  At the least, I plan to bring a D7100, O2, Pioneer SE-A1000 (which no one seems to know about), and maybe some IEMs if y'all want to BYOT[ips].  I also hope to bring a D7000 and a Quadraflex Q-35 if I can get them here and listenable in time.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  First T.H.E. Show, then this meet?  Fun times ahead!


----------



## third_eye

Ultimate Ears will be bringing the following products to demo at their table!
   
  UE 900
  UE5 
  UE7 
  UE11
  UE18
  UE RM
   UE PRM
   
  UE6000
  UE9000


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





third_eye said:


> Ultimate Ears will be bringing the following products to demo at their table!
> 
> UE 900
> UE5
> ...


 
   
  Are they also bringing down that dial-in configurator thing-a-ma-jig from upstate?


----------



## third_eye

Quote: 





warrenpchi said:


> Are they also bringing down that dial-in configurator thing-a-ma-jig from upstate?


 
   
  Doesn't look like it. They are bringing an amp with multiple splitters and will allow people to demo with their own portables..


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





third_eye said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Then how're they gonna do that on-the-spot audiologist and order your UEPRM now thing?  Oh I see, not gonna happen.
   
  Keen to check out a UE900 though.  Bet it's got a better low end (and maybe doesn't run as hot up top) as my UE700.


----------



## mikemercer

Quote: 





uzi said:


> OMG!  My eyes!


 
  It's terrible isn't it!
  I told him its like the first website every built!  LOL
   
  But he won't change it because he does so well (so, spend that money on a new site I say),
  and I did learn alot about Hifi retail from Marc - having only written about it before working there years ago.


----------



## third_eye

Quote: 





mikemercer said:


> It's terrible isn't it!
> I told him its like the first website every built!  LOL
> 
> But he won't change it because he does so well (so, spend that money on a new site I say),
> and I did learn alot about Hifi retail from Marc - having only written about it before working there years ago.


 
  Oh dear, yes quite busy!


----------



## levinhatz

I'll be there as well. Can't wait!


----------



## Zashoomin

I will try to make it as well.  Not sure If I will be in SoCal around that time though.


----------



## third_eye

Just got my tickets for The Show event on June 1. Woot!!


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





third_eye said:


> Just got my tickets for The Show event on June 1. Woot!!


 
   
  Awesome!  We should definitely meet up, though I have a feeling we'll be at the same discussion panel anyway.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Anyone else in SoCal going?


----------



## Zashoomin

I should be able to attend.  All depends on school


----------



## warrenpchi

Field trip!


----------



## Zashoomin

Haha I'm in college so not quite the same thing.  I go to school in the bay area but my home is in SD so I don't know if I will be home. But yes FIELD TRIP


----------



## Hiyono

A friend and I will be there


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





zashoomin said:


> Haha I'm in college so not quite the same thing.  I go to school in the bay area but my home is in SD so I don't know if I will be home. But yes FIELD TRIP


 
   
  Field research!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Same difference...


----------



## wahsmoh

Call me in!! I'll bring my Schiit Asgard 2 for people to demo with my Music Fidelity V-DACmkII as the source. The Asgard 2 needs more attention :]


----------



## soundslikebliss

I'd like to come. Not sure if I will be in town though. If I do come, I'll bring most of what's in my signature. Just wish my schedule was more clear!


----------



## warrenpchi

BTW guys, just a small request here fellas... if y'all don't mind, could you please put a link to this thread in your signature?  Since our sigs show up in all of our posts going back to the dawn of time, it's essentially a lot of free advertising all over the place.  Even if you can't make it, you can help support it.  Thanks!


----------



## third_eye

Quote: 





warrenpchi said:


> BTW guys, just a small request here fellas... if y'all don't mind, could you please put a link to this thread in your signature?  Since our sigs show up in all of our posts going back to the dawn of time, it's essentially a lot of free advertising all over the place.  Even if you can't make it, you can help support it.  Thanks!


 
   
  Yes!!!
   
  At the moment 3 meeting rooms are booked for the event but I have a feeling that many people will still jump in and I have a 4th room on hold. If you have not yet responded in the thread but plan on attending, PLEASE let us know!!


----------



## gilency

Barring any changes in my schedule, I'll be there.
  Will bring my KGSSHV, SR-009 and Sigma404.


----------



## livewire

I wanna come - as a spectator.
  Will be milling around with some el cheapo Sony MDR's around my neck.
  Jonesin to hear some 009's...


----------



## David Chavez

For sure I can come but I will be bringing 1-3 more people who dont know much about hifi.  All the gear I have is a sennhesier hd 700 and a fiio e07k.  Is it worth bringing to this meet?  And you guys won't be to rough on me for being a newbie to the hifi community right?


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





gilency said:


> Barring any changes in my schedule, I'll be there.
> Will bring my KGSSHV, SR-009 and Sigma404.


 
   
  Wow, some heavy hitters...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





livewire said:


> Will be milling around with some el cheapo Sony MDR's around my neck.


 
   
  Not the V150 right?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  No, seriously, not the V150... right?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Kidding... but also not really. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Still, definitely come to the meet!
   
  Quote: 





david chavez said:


> For sure I can come but I will be bringing 1-3 more people who dont know much about hifi.  All the gear I have is a sennhesier hd 700 and a fiio e07k.  Is it worth bringing to this meet?


 
   
  Of course!  Not everyone has heard them, and I myself have only heard them once.
   
  Quote: 





> And you guys won't be to rough on me for being a newbie to the hifi community right?


 
   
  We would never do that!  _third_eye, get the pitchforks..._


----------



## third_eye

Quote: 





david chavez said:


> For sure I can come but I will be bringing 1-3 more people who dont know much about hifi.  All the gear I have is a sennhesier hd 700 and a fiio e07k.  Is it worth bringing to this meet?  And you guys won't be to rough on me for being a newbie to the hifi community right?


 
   
  Awesome pic!!! Definitely bring your gear!!!


----------



## warrenpchi

BTW, I know that this would never, never, never-ever happen...
   
  But if all of you vendors wanted to get together and do a flash mob at the meet to entertain me prove me wrong, that would be AWESOME!!!
   
  Just sayin'...


----------



## burnspbesq

It's a schlep from central OC, but since nobody else has signed up to bring a Lynx Hilo, I'll do my best to be there.  I'll try to come up with the right XLR-to-RCA cable in case anyone wants to try the Hilo as DAC-only with their amp.
   
  I can also bring a Concero (w/iFi USB power supply) if anyone is interested, but I don't have an amp to use with it, so that will be strictly BYOA.
   
  EDIT: signed up on Eventbrite and paid.


----------



## third_eye

Quote: 





burnspbesq said:


> It's a schlep from central OC, but since nobody else has signed up to bring a Lynx Hilo, I'll do my best to be there.  I'll try to come up with the right XLR-to-RCA cable in case anyone wants to try the Hilo as DAC-only with their amp.
> 
> I can also bring a Concero (w/iFi USB power supply) if anyone is interested, but I don't have an amp to use with it, so that will be strictly BYOA.
> 
> EDIT: signed up on Eventbrite and paid.


 

 Awesome!! I'm looking forward to trying the Hilo again.


----------



## FatmanSize48

Anyone willing to bring their Beyers? I find the lack of Beyers...disturbing.


----------



## e19650826

Since gilency is bringing his newly built KGSSHV, I probably won't haul mine over there then. Instead, I will try to finish my balanced Dynahi and bring that over. 2 months, it's going to be a close call.


----------



## uzi

Quote: 





fatmansize48 said:


> Anyone willing to bring their Beyers? I find the lack of Beyers...disturbing.


 
   
  I could possibly bring a DT770 Pro 80 Ohm and/or a DT880 Premium 600 Ohm.  Meanwhile, if someone wants to bring a T1, I'd love to listen to it.


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





uzi said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I might be able to bring a DT770 Pro 80 and a DT880/32.  Don't have access to a T1 though...


----------



## third_eye

I know Craig has a balanced T1, in fact I have never heard it sound better than out of the Balancing Act. With that amp, I preferred it to my stock HD800.


----------



## livewire

Quote: 





warrenpchi said:


> Not the V150 right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
   MDR-V6
   
    _third_eye, get the pitchforks..._


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





livewire said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Lol, touche!


----------



## FatmanSize48

third_eye said:


> I know Craig has a balanced T1, in fact I have never heard it sound better than out of the Balancing Act. With that amp, I preferred it to my stock HD800.



Balanced T1 vs HD800? Now THAT's a competition.


----------



## morserotonin

I plan on attending. Will register on pay day. 
   
  Since I don't see them in the list I will bring Sennheiser HD-25-1 II and the HRT microStreamer.  I will also have my HifiMan RE-400's with me.


----------



## fejnomit

Quote: 





> I know Craig has a balanced T1, in fact I have never heard it sound better than out of the Balancing Act. With that amp, I preferred it to my stock HD800.


 
   
  +1.  Great combination.  Makes me keep the T1 in fact...


----------



## morserotonin

I posted what gear I will bring in my post above, it is limited but someone might want to try it. I will also be at T.H.E Show on Saturday.


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





morserotonin said:


> I posted what gear I will bring in my post above, it is limited but someone might want to try it. I will also be at T.H.E Show on Saturday.


 
   
  Me too.  Are you going to the headphone panel discussion?


----------



## third_eye

Lol, we should wear head-fi t-shirts or something. Or at least put our head-fi names on nametags. I will make sure to be there for the panel discussion. Back to our July 20 event, 4th room is booked! So there will be one large room (which is really 3 rooms with the dividers taken out), and another 3 rooms. I'll be getting in to the rooms over the next week or 2 to take pictures and post them up.


----------



## morserotonin

Quote: 





warrenpchi said:


> Me too.  Are you going to the headphone panel discussion?


 
  I will also be sure to be there for the panel discussion!  Wait, there are head-fi t-shirts?!!!  I am really looking forward to the meet in July, I think I might put off any purchases until after I get a chance to hear a few different things!  Except for maybe those Mad Dogs that keep tempting me...


----------



## mikemercer

Quote: 





third_eye said:


> Lol, we should wear head-fi t-shirts or something. Or at least put our head-fi names on nametags. I will make sure to be there for the panel discussion. Back to our July 20 event, 4th room is booked! So there will be one large room (which is really 3 rooms with the dividers taken out), and another 3 rooms. I'll be getting in to the rooms over the next week or 2 to take pictures and post them up.


 
  I'd love a shirt too!
  I've been doin' my best to bang the drum for Jude and Head-Fi all over, at every audio website I write for, and, most importantly,
  music sites like The Daily Swarm - to get even more people involved!
   
  Will be great to have you guys at the panel.
   
  I'm looking forward to your meet as usual.
  I didn't know about it last year as I was out of town, but Jude called me, and I met him there.
  I had alot of fun - and looking forward to it again.


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





third_eye said:


> Lol, we should wear head-fi t-shirts or something. Or at least put our head-fi names on nametags. I will make sure to be there for the panel discussion. Back to our July 20 event, 4th room is booked! So there will be one large room (which is really 3 rooms with the dividers taken out), and another 3 rooms. I'll be getting in to the rooms over the next week or 2 to take pictures and post them up.


 
   
  Woo hoo!  And I think that they'll fill too.  There always seems to be a crazy rush at the last minute... as if this thread didn't exist all this time.  Never understood that...
   
  Also, as far as identification goes, I'm actually working on that right now.  I'll post an update this afternoon...
   
  Quote: 





morserotonin said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Looks like a lot of us Head-Fiers will be there for that... all the better!
   
  As for Head-Fi T-shirts:  http://www.amazon.com/Head-Fi-Tokyo-t-shirt-T-Shirt-CafePress/dp/B006O0YK0G/
   
  moreserotonin, is this going to be your first meet?


----------



## morserotonin

Yes first meet... I am new to the whole high end personal audio thing. Enjoying myself immensely with my lower end gear and can't wait to be able to see and hear some of the things I have been reading about.


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





morserotonin said:


> Yes first meet... I am new to the whole high end personal audio thing. Enjoying myself immensely with my lower end gear and can't wait to be able to see and hear some of the things I have been reading about.


 
   
  Oh man... you are gonna LOVE this then.  Srsly, you're gonna walk in there and have no idea what you want to hear first... and then you start meeting people... and then it's lunch... then you come back and listen some more.  Before you know it, it's all over and you've only listened to a quarter of what's there (and that's if your lucky).  Then you'll come home and go into the impressions thread for the meet and be all like "I love you guys, you're my new best friends!"
   
  Anyway, my point is, it's gonna be fun!


----------



## mikemercer

Quote: 





warrenpchi said:


> Woo hoo!  And I think that they'll fill too.  There always seems to be a crazy rush at the last minute... as if this thread didn't exist all this time.  Never understood that...
> 
> Also, as far as identification goes, I'm actually working on that right now.  I'll post an update this afternoon...
> 
> ...


 
  I'm psyched to have alot of Head-Diers in the house for the panel!
   
  I'll definitely give you all props while I'm up there!!  NO JOKE
  As I'm indebted to this community.
   
After 20 years in high end audio, being the young guy in an old mans industry, 
I feel like I'm a part of a community of like-minded people, who are all in this
to connect to the music and educate and lift each other up.
   
Not tear each other down..
   
  I have Jude to thank for that,
  and for being such a good man and a good friend.


----------



## morserotonin

Quote: 





warrenpchi said:


> Oh man... you are gonna LOVE this then.  Srsly, you're gonna walk in there and have no idea what you want to hear first... and then you start meeting people... and then it's lunch... then you come back and listen some more.  Before you know it, it's all over and you've only listened to a quarter of what's there (and that's if your lucky).  Then you'll come home and go into the impressions thread for the meet and be all like "I love you guys, you're my new best friends!"
> 
> Anyway, my point is, it's gonna be fun!


 
  I am definitely looking forward to it!  I already am at a loss to what I want to hear first and that is just from reading the list!!!


----------



## warrenpchi

Hey everyone,
   
  Just in case y'all thought I was kidding about that Head-Fi gang sign stuff...  http://www.head-fi.org/t/665252/head-fi-dentification


----------



## third_eye

Quote: 





warrenpchi said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Just in case y'all thought I was kidding about that Head-Fi gang sign stuff...  http://www.head-fi.org/t/665252/head-fi-dentification


 
  Awesome!!! I'm teaching that sign to my kids!!!


----------



## mikemercer

Quote: 





third_eye said:


> Awesome!!! I'm teaching that sign to my kids!!!


 
  I was joking about all of us standing up at the same time and flashing the sign
  during the headphone panel at T.H.E. Show - Pink Floyd The Wall-style!


----------



## third_eye

Quote: 





mikemercer said:


> I was joking about all of us standing up at the same time and flashing the sign
> during the headphone panel at T.H.E. Show - Pink Floyd The Wall-style!


 
  I think it could be fun.....we just need someone to give us a cue!


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





mikemercer said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Aww see, you gotta tell us that ahead of time... we play with live ammo around here!


----------



## Airstripone

I'll be there. A great event in this summer.


----------



## mikemercer

Quote: 





warrenpchi said:


> Aww see, you gotta tell us that ahead of time... we play with live ammo around here!


 
  I'm totally down to flash the sign, OR give a shout-out to all Head-Fiers in the house at the headphone panel.
   
  What would be a good cue, and should we all do the sign (seems pretty dope in my mind when I see us all standing,
  flashing the sign)
   
  - though the old gaurd may think it silly - but who gives a s-- what they think anyway!! - Tyll would
  find it funny I think - as would Alex and Michael Goodman, and even George (Cardas)!!
   
  So - how do we plan this??
   
  Also: I HATE to take away from the official regional meet in this thread!
  I'm also totally psyched for the regional meet!
   
  _______________________________________________________________________________________________
   
  Looks like I'll be getting the ALO Studio Six amplifier after T.H.E Show for review!
  I'd LOVE to bring it to the regional meet.
   
  I'll get w/ Third Eye and ask what the protocol is for bringing gear - I'll need a table for that thing!
  I'm thinking about bringing the ALO Studio Six, my E.A.R HP4, Audeze LCD3's and Sennheiser HD800's.
  That would be FUN


----------



## third_eye

Quote: 





mikemercer said:


> I'm totally down to flash the sign, OR give a shout-out to all Head-Fiers in the house at the headphone panel.
> 
> What would be a good cue, and should we all do the sign (seems pretty dope in my mind when I see us all standing,
> flashing the sign)
> ...


 
   
  Definitely bring your gear to the meet! There will be plenty of tables available and and I will confirm exact needs with everyone prior to the meet so space is assigned.


----------



## mikemercer

Quote: 





third_eye said:


> Definitely bring your gear to the meet! There will be plenty of tables available and and I will confirm exact needs with everyone prior to the meet so space is assigned.


 
  AWESOME
   
  I gotta figure out what to bring exactly!
  We're moving on July 31st.  So I'll have to keep the stuff outta boxes.
   
  NICE


----------



## gilency

If possible, I would like. A table next to other electrostatics, including Milo's, frank Cooter and DIY'lfers.
Also, it would be nice to have a "sell your stuff" corner or bulletin board.. I bet several people would find it interesting.


----------



## third_eye

Quote: 





gilency said:


> If possible, I would like. A table next to other electrostatics, including Milo's, frank Cooter and DIY'lfers.
> Also, it would be nice to have a "sell your stuff" corner or bulletin board.. I bet several people would find it interesting.


 

 We can make that happen! And great idea with the sales corner!!


----------



## eschi223

I'm also in, if I'm not too late. I don't have any gear to bring aside from my Alessandro Ms-1is. I am very interested in trying out various sets of headphones and equipment.
   
  Thanks!


----------



## mikemercer

I can't believe I'm gonna get to live with the ALO Studio Six after T.H.E Show this weekend!
   
  PSYCHED to bring that 

 third_eye!!
   

  

 I'll touch base w/ you after this weekend to see how it works when you bring gear!

 I LOVE that about the regional meets!!


----------



## third_eye

Quote: 





eschi223 said:


> I'm also in, if I'm not too late. I don't have any gear to bring aside from my Alessandro Ms-1is. I am very interested in trying out various sets of headphones and equipment.
> 
> Thanks!


 
  I'll put you down!!


----------



## third_eye

Quote: 





mikemercer said:


> I can't believe I'm gonna get to live with the ALO Studio Six after T.H.E Show this weekend!
> 
> PSYCHED to bring that
> 
> ...


 
  AWESOME!!! Really looking forward to hearing that beast!! Yes, let's touch base after this weekend.


----------



## Kamakahah

Going to "the show" this weekend, but I really am going to try my hardest to make it out to this meeting as well. I just wish it was a tad bit closer to Orange County.


----------



## third_eye

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> Going to "the show" this weekend, but I really am going to try my hardest to make it out to this meeting as well. I just wish it was a tad bit closer to Orange County.


 

 I'm putting you down! Now you have to try and make it!


----------



## mrspeakers

-nevermind...


----------



## warrenpchi

No Dan, you cannot just take it back!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  What's that you were going to say?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You're gonna be offering a 25% off special for the meet?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Why yes, thank you!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That would be lovely!


----------



## warrenpchi

ATTN:  ALL OF YOU CONSIDERING GOING TO YOUR FIRST MEET!
   
  While the idea of a meet might seem odd to you, I can assure you that it will be a rewarding experience.  I was in your place not too long ago, and I can tell you that there's no reason to be apprehensive.  There's going to be a whole bunch of nice guys (even if they're a bit brusque online) that are paying to be there - just so that they can share their gear and knowledge with you.
   
  No one is going to stalk you.  No one is going to hurt you (as long as you don't break their stuff).  And no one is going to be mean to you.  You know how you love music, and you really want to find some good headphones and stuff to bring you closer to your music?  That's what a meet is full of.  That.  That thing that all your other friends and family think you're weird for.
   
  So if you're sitting on the fence... wondering if you should go... then the answer to your question is "yes, go, and be happy."


----------



## mrspeakers

We'll be at the meet!


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





mrspeakers said:


> We'll be at the meet!


----------



## sceleratus

[size=16.0pt]This looks like a great event.  I'm registered and paid. I wanted to find a “meet” to check out.[/size]
   
[size=16.0pt]If there’s room, and it’s complete, (and it’s worthy of showing), I’d like to bring my DIY 300B amp.  It’s Tom Christiansen’s “Damn Good” 300B amplifier design.[/size]
   
[size=16.0pt]Here is my build thread.[/size]
   
[size=16.0pt]The source will be a Macbook Pro and a Schiit Bifrost (uber).  My cans are LCD2, R2’s.   I also have a Lyr and some nice 1960’s vintage glass.[/size]
   
[size=16.0pt]Just don’t know if there’s space left at this date.  If not, I'll go and consume O2[/size]


----------



## warrenpchi

Okay, I believe everyone I talked to at T.H.E. Show is now aware of the meet.
   
  AND, Mike Mercer's announcement of it at the Headphone Panel Discussion certainly didn't hurt.


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





sceleratus said:


> [size=16.0pt]Just don’t know if there’s space left at this date.  If not, I'll go and consume O2[/size]


 
   
[size=16.0pt]Bring it!  We'll MAKE room![/size]


----------



## sceleratus

Quote: 





warrenpchi said:


> [size=16.0pt]Bring it!  We'll MAKE room![/size]


 
  gee tanks


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





sceleratus said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Or if plans fall through and you can't bring it no worries.  But definitely come for the electrostatically charged oxygen.


----------



## sceleratus

Quote: 





warrenpchi said:


> Or if plans fall through and you can't bring it no worries.  But definitely come for the electrostatically charged oxygen.


 
  Thank you.....
  I'll definitely be there with the Lyr and a set of 1965 E188CC RTC's and a set of 1959 Valvo Hamburg PCC88's.
  I'm working on finishing the beast. 34 pounds of transformers.


----------



## third_eye

Quote: 





sceleratus said:


> Thank you.....
> I'll definitely be there with the Lyr and a set of 1965 E188CC RTC's and a set of 1959 Valvo Hamburg PCC88's.
> I'm working on finishing the beast. 34 pounds of transformers.


 
  Plenty of table space, please bring along!!


----------



## Tyll Hertsens

I'm in.


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





tyll hertsens said:


> I'm in.


 
   
  Awesome!  You're probably gonna fly out but still... perfect excuse for a summer ride out west though isn't it?


----------



## fuzzybaffy

Nice! Tyll is going to be there! 
   
  I just registered and purchased a ticket online as well. Time is going by faster for this event than I thought.


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





fuzzybaffy said:


> Nice! Tyll is going to be there!
> 
> I just registered and purchased a ticket online as well. Time is going by faster for this event than I thought.


 
   
  Oh sure... we post about it for weeks and weeks, but nothin'.  Then Tyll says he's comin' and you purchase a plane ticket.  Aight bro, it's cool, if that's how you wanna roll...


----------



## fuzzybaffy

Haha. I'm flattered you remember me. And a moderator, at that! I'll see you there!


----------



## third_eye

Quote: 





tyll hertsens said:


> I'm in.


 
  Awesome!!!!!


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





fuzzybaffy said:


> Haha. I'm flattered you remember me. And a moderator, at that! I'll see you there!


 
   





  Glad to have ya.  There's gonna be stuff at the meet that hasn't been at other meets before (at least to my knowledge).  The Abyss would be one, Cardas Ear Speakers would be another.  I'm pretty stoked!


----------



## third_eye

Quote: 





warrenpchi said:


> Glad to have ya.  There's gonna be stuff at the meet that hasn't been at other meets before (at least to my knowledge).  The Abyss would be one, Cardas Ear Speakers would be another.  I'm pretty stoked!


 
  Me too!! Don't forget the ALO Studio Six and maybe some new EC goodies?


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





third_eye said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Oh yeah, the Studio Six!  Wait, wut?  What's this about EC stuff?


----------



## third_eye

Quote: 





warrenpchi said:


> Oh yeah, the Studio Six!  Wait, wut?  What's this about EC stuff?


 
   
  Wishful thinking on my part at this point 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I need to check in with Craig to see what he's bringing.


----------



## warrenpchi

TEASE!


----------



## n3rdling

When did you become a mod Warren?  Congrats


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





n3rdling said:


> When did you become a mod Warren?  Congrats


 
   
  Thanks n3rdling!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's hard to remember exactly when... but I think it was sometime just before noon?


----------



## Kamakahah

warrenpchi said:


> Thanks n3rdling!     It's hard to remember exactly when... but I think it was sometime just before noon?




Gratz and good luck.


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Quote: 





third_eye said:


> Wishful thinking on my part at this point
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Can you ask him to bring a Jana Deux and a BA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?  I really want to hear my HD800s through them...


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thanks buddy!  Hey, we're all doing lunch again right?  We should just score some pizzas and beer so that we have maximum listening time.


----------



## Kamakahah

warrenpchi said:


> Thanks buddy!  Hey, we're all doing lunch again right?  We should just score some pizzas and beer so that we have maximum listening time.




I'm always down for food. Head-Fi cooking thread can attest to my love for it.


----------



## third_eye

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> I'm always down for food. Head-Fi cooking thread can attest to my love for it.


 

 Sounds good to me!! Maybe we can also do dinner/drinks either the night before (for those traveling and staying at the hotel), or on the Sat night after the meet.


----------



## morserotonin

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> I'm always down for food. Head-Fi cooking thread can attest to my love for it.


 
  Cooking thread!! Ok going to go peruse that know.... food is always good! Dinner and drinks after would be awesome... Would love to hear the BA myself to see how it stacks up against the studio six.


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> I'm always down for food. Head-Fi cooking thread can attest to my love for it.


 
   
  Hey, am I crazy, or would a combination Head-Fi Meet and Potluck be absolutely BITCHIN'?!?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





third_eye said:


> Sounds good to me!! Maybe we can also do dinner/drinks either the night before (for those traveling and staying at the hotel), or on the Sat night after the meet.
> 
> Originally Posted by *morserotonin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Cooking thread!! Ok going to go peruse that know.... food is always good! Dinner and drinks after would be awesome... Would love to hear the BA myself to see how it stacks up against the studio six.


 
   
   
  Or both!  Speaking of which, I need to talk to a few fellas about a crash pad, possibly for both Friday and Saturday night.


----------



## Netforce

Potluck at our meet? Tastiest head fi meet up ever


----------



## sceleratus

Quote: 





third_eye said:


> Sounds good to me!! Maybe we can also do dinner/drinks either the night before (for those traveling and staying at the hotel), or on the Sat night after the meet.


 
  "pizza to go. no anchovies"


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





netforce said:


> Potluck at our meet? Tastiest head fi meet up ever


 
   
  PAELLA!  Woooooo!


----------



## morserotonin

Quote: 





warrenpchi said:


> PAELLA!  Woooooo!


 
  Did someone say PAELLA!


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





morserotonin said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Might not get to do the potluck thing this time, but it would be cool to have it be a feature of future meets.
   
  And yeah, I make a bomb ass paella!


----------



## third_eye

I'm going to start adding table space allocation to the attendee list based on a full or half size table. Unless otherwise advised, all attendees bringing full rigs will get half a table (0.5). If you need a full size table, please PM me and I will make the adjustment. Table sizes are 6'. There will also be general seating at tables that are not assigned for those with portable rigs or who just want to sit for a while. *Table space is really starting to fill up so please advise if you are planning to attend the meet and especially if you need table space!*


----------



## Kamakahah

Quote: 





warrenpchi said:


> Might not get to do the potluck thing this time, but it would be cool to have it be a feature of future meets.
> 
> And yeah, I make a bomb ass paella!


 
   
  I'm all over the potluck idea. But it does take quite a bit of planning to not end up with 20 pies, one main dish, and a salad. 
  Next time for sure. 
   
  Looks like the wife in on board with me making it to this event. Wife seems to be on board. I'll make sure to grab my ticket, hopefully tomorrow.
   
  Any ideas for some amazing grub in the area since we won't be doing the potluck?


----------



## third_eye

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> I'm all over the potluck idea. But it does take quite a bit of planning to not end up with 20 pies, one main dish, and a salad.
> Next time for sure.
> 
> Looks like the wife in on board with me making it to this event. Wife seems to be on board. I'll make sure to grab my ticket, hopefully tomorrow.
> ...


 

 Plenty of great places to eat in the area, from nice restaurants to a killer food court at the Topanga Promenade (IMO, one of the nicest malls in SoCal, about 3 minutes from the hotel)


----------



## dougiefresh67

I plan to attend


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> end up with 20 pies


 
   
  And that would be bad how?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





third_eye said:


> Plenty of great places to eat in the area, from nice restaurants to a killer food court at the Topanga Promenade (IMO, one of the nicest malls in SoCal, about 3 minutes from the hotel)


 
   
  Yup, just trying to think of what's fast so we can get back to the meet.  We can always have a long leisurely dinner after all...


----------



## FatmanSize48

I've lived in SoCal longer than anywhere else and still I've never been to Topanga 
This should be an adventure.


----------



## sceleratus

Dude!
Way!
It's The Valley.  Since we're all like shredding, we should watch this and get pumped !




   
  random


----------



## third_eye

Quote: 





sceleratus said:


> Dude!
> Way!
> It's The Valley.  Since we're all like shredding, we should watch this and get pumped !
> 
> ...


 
   
  LOL, classic!!


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Am I too late to join?


----------



## third_eye

Quote: 





hifiguy528 said:


> Am I too late to join?


 
  Of course not! Do you need table space?


----------



## third_eye

For those travelling in from out of town, the rate at the Warner Center Marriott is still $109 per night via Expedia on July 19 and 20.
   
   
http://www.expedia.com/Hotel-Search#destination=woodland+hills%2C+ca&startDate=07%2F19%2F2013&endDate=07%2F21%2F2013&adults=2&star=0


----------



## jeffreyfranz

*Completed my registration for the meet, + sent a $25.00 donation to help the cause. See you there.  Jeffrey*


----------



## mikemercer

Quote: 





third_eye said:


> For those travelling in from out of town, the rate at the Warner Center Marriott is still $109 per night via Expedia on July 19 and 20.
> 
> 
> http://www.expedia.com/Hotel-Search#destination=woodland+hills%2C+ca&startDate=07%2F19%2F2013&endDate=07%2F21%2F2013&adults=2&star=0


 
  Hey hey!!
   
  Should I PM you about what I wanna bring (holy s___ - I have an ALO Studio Six here for the meet!!)??
   
  I'll write to you to ask about the particulars.
  I've only covered meets in the past - PSYCHED to bring gear and meet more Head-Fiers!!
   
  I was gonna ask 

 warrenpchi
   

 If he wanted to share some table space  - I'm still not sure how it works when you bring stuff

  

 but PUMPED!!


----------



## third_eye

Quote: 





mikemercer said:


> Hey hey!!
> 
> Should I PM you about what I wanna bring (holy s___ - I have an ALO Studio Six here for the meet!!)??
> 
> ...


 
   
  Sure!!! Main thing I need to know at this point is whether you need a full size table, which will be the case if you're bringing more than 1 rig. I'm excited to hear the Studio Six!! Oh, don't forget we will be doing a dinner after the meet (maybe the night before too for out of towners)


----------



## third_eye

Quote: 





jeffreyfranz said:


> *Completed my registration for the meet, + sent a $25.00 donation to help the cause. See you there.  Jeffrey*


 
  THANK YOU!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Are you bringing any gear, do you need table space?


----------



## burnspbesq

You can add a Fostex HP-P1 to the gear list.  And a got a set of custom XLR-to-RCA cables made for the line out of the Hilo, so folks can try it with other amps.


----------



## third_eye

Quote: 





burnspbesq said:


> You can add a Fostex HP-P1 to the gear list.  And a got a set of custom XLR-to-RCA cables made for the line out of the Hilo, so folks can try it with other amps.


 
  Nice! WIll do.


----------



## third_eye

Craig's table will have the Electra, BA, Super 7 and a Phono Pre!


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Quote: 





third_eye said:


> Of course not! Do you need table space?


 
   
  I can share a table with Warren and Mike if that works for everyone.  I don't know what to bring yet.  You guys have all the good gear already.  Maybe I can bring the new ADL H118 & Esprit amp/DAC since they are new to the market.
   
  http://www.adl-av.com


----------



## warrenpchi

Way tired, just a quick note.  I may potentially need a little more table space than I had planned.  third_eye, you know why.  If everything happens in the best way possible, I may need like two tables all by myself.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  However, I would very much like to share an entire table complex (maybe 3~4 tables) with shiorisekine, Mike Mercer, and of course HiFiGuy528.  It would help a lot if we could all be jointly responsible for watching over all of that gear as we rotate with the auditioning and stuff.
   
   
  Quote: 





mikemercer said:


> Hey hey!!
> 
> Should I PM you about what I wanna bring (holy s___ - I have an ALO Studio Six here for the meet!!)??
> 
> ...


 
   
  LOL, you're a meet noob???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I never would've figured that bro!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  No worries, it's super simple.  If you're bringing anything more than the Studio Six and the Ear Speakers, you're gonna need more than half a table.  My advice would be to bring everything you would care to share... PARTICULARLY if no one else is already bringing it.  There's a list of what is being brought on the first page of the thread.
   
  Quote: 





hifiguy528 said:


> I can share a table with Warren and Mike if that works for everyone.  I don't know what to bring yet.  You guys have all the good gear already.  Maybe I can bring the new ADL H118 & Esprit amp/DAC since they are new to the market.
> 
> http://www.adl-av.com


 
   
  YES!!!  Definitely bring those, definitely!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And feel free to bring some other stuff too... nothing specific in mind (*ahem*BCL*K712*ahem*).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  EDIT:  I just realized something...
   
*THIS MEET IS GONNA BE AWESOMENESS ON A STICK!!!*


----------



## Spiderman

If someone has a paradox please bring it my friend just sold his and I really want to hear one.


----------



## sceleratus

Getting there....


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





spiderman said:


> If someone has a paradox please bring it my friend just sold his and I really want to hear one.


 
   
  And he's still your friend?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





sceleratus said:


> Getting there....


 
   
Nice... what is that little triple-stack in the middle?


----------



## gilency

I assume I will need half a table in the same room with other stats or DIY. Will there be a large delegation of DIY's?


----------



## third_eye

Quote: 





gilency said:


> I assume I will need half a table in the same room with other stats or DIY. Will there be a large delegation of DIY's?


 

 There are 4-5 at this point; yes, I will put you guys in the same room!


----------



## gilency

Thank You! I'd also like to be close or next to the Stats if it's possible 
  And what is that build I see a few posts up?
  I really would like to see more DIY around here.
  Jump in the wagon. Is not that hard.
  I have zero background in electronics but decided to start anyway, and it has been a very rewarding learning experience.
  You just can't put a price on something you do with your own hands.
  Those little resistors and LED's are bewitching once you start playing with them


----------



## sceleratus

Quote: 





warrenpchi said:


> And he's still your friend?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Those are voltage regulators.
  There are two 5V  for the 300B's and a 6.3V for the 6N6P.
Here is the build thread
   
  I hope it will be ready and worthy of bringing to the show.


----------



## Iron_Dreamer

I'll say I'm a tentative IN at this point.  Hopefully nothing will come up to derail that in the intervening months!


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





sceleratus said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Ah I see.  I hope it's ready too, would be nice to have a sizable DIY presence at the meet... and everyone counts!


----------



## third_eye

Affordable Audio added to vendor list! Gary will be showing the King Sound Electrostatic headphones!


----------



## n3rdling

Wow nice


----------



## wahsmoh

I'll be bringing a modified DT880 with dual entry 8 strand SPC cables. Also should have my Asgard 2 with me and Bifrost stack


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *n3rdling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


 
+1 




   
  Quote: 





wahsmoh said:


> I'll be bringing a modified DT880 with dual entry 8 strand SPC cables. Also should have my Asgard 2 with me and Bifrost stack


 
   
  Hey this'll be cool!  Wonder how the Asgard 2 tames the brightness.  What ohmage?
   
   
  Man, this meet is gonna be so good it's giving me a hard on.


----------



## FrankCooter

Here's a little something new from  the DIY contingent.  You  all should be able to guess  what this is built for.  Even if you're a complete electronics ignoramus come look us up. You might be surprised at what you hear and there's lots of help available if you're interested in creating something of your own!


----------



## wahsmoh

Quote: 





warrenpchi said:


> +1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  My DT880s have never sounded warmer. Asgard 2 is definitely a warm sounding headphone amp but doesn't sacrifice detail that the DT880s are known for. Bass impact is much more impressive, while not quite basshead quantity, the quality of bass is very noticeable.
   
  I have 250ohm DT880s. I love them despite the myth that the 600ohm are better which isn't true at all.


----------



## Aegentirony

Curious, as i live across the street, and since it will be my first meet i have a couple questions? 
   
  Is this a meet where i maybe bring a portable source and get to try out all of these wonderful products? 
  As a spectator, do i bring nothing ? lol 
  Excited to go to a audiophile meet ! i lovve high quality sounds but usually never have the pocketbook to satisfy it


----------



## gilency

Frank, very nice build you have there. Look forward to listen to it


----------



## third_eye

Quote: 





aegentirony said:


> Curious, as i live across the street, and since it will be my first meet i have a couple questions?
> 
> Is this a meet where i maybe bring a portable source and get to try out all of these wonderful products?
> As a spectator, do i bring nothing ? lol
> Excited to go to a audiophile meet ! i lovve high quality sounds but usually never have the pocketbook to satisfy it


 
   
  Welcome! Please bring whatever you would like, there will be tons of stuff to audition in all categories. There are no spectators, this is a family!!


----------



## sceleratus

Quote: 





third_eye said:


> Welcome! Please bring whatever you would like, there will be tons of stuff to audition in all categories. There are no spectators, this is a family!!


 
  Damn straight.
   
  A mighty fine one at that.


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





wahsmoh said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  That's exactly what I was hoping to hear.  Ima be looking for you at the meet for sure.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





wahsmoh said:


> I have 250ohm DT880s. I love them despite the myth that the 600ohm are better which isn't true at all.


 
   
  Hey, I had a 32-Ohm, which is supposed to be the worst of the bunch.  Didn't keep me from smiling when I listened to it. 
   
  Quote: 





aegentirony said:


> Curious, as i live across the street, and since it will be my first meet i have a couple questions?


 
   
  They you must come!  We've got people coming down from SF - and flying in from all over the country for this.  It would be a SHAME if you missed it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





aegentirony said:


> Is this a meet where i maybe bring a portable source and get to try out all of these wonderful products?


 
   
  YES.  Bring your source, and maybe a range of interconnects, and you'll get to try out all kinds of headphones.  If your source has a line out, you're definitely going to want to try some amps as well.  Basically, BYOM (bring your own music) and then mind = blown.  AND you'll get to meet and talk to people who UNDERSTAND exactly why all of this is important to you.
   
  Quote: 





aegentirony said:


> As a spectator, do i bring nothing ? lol


 
   
  Well, if you've got something to share, definitely bring that as well.  Take a look at the first post when you get a chance, to see what everyone else is bringing.  If you've got something that isn't on the list, by all means bring it and share it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





aegentirony said:


> Excited to go to a audiophile meet ! i lovve high quality sounds but usually never have the pocketbook to satisfy it


 
   
  That's one of the best parts of a meet.  The possibility of sampling gear ahead of time will help you make good purchases and avoid bad purchases (i.e. stuff that you don't like).


----------



## weirdfishes

Hey all,
   
  As someone who will be attending, I have 2 ideas to liven up the meet.
   
  DJ spinning tunes whose signals are cabled to anyone who wants the signal. Anyone who is tapped in would be listening to the same thing, like a silent disco. People would take turns spinning whatever they wanted. Alternatively, we could have different genres segregated with different DJs and different signals to tap into.
   
  Segregated BYOB booze room (with ID check) supplied with brandy snifters, tumblers, a fridge/cooler with ice, low tables, plush couches and shared signal ports.
   
  Anyone else like this idea? If so, can we actually make this happen?


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





weirdfishes said:


> DJ spinning tunes whose signals are cabled to anyone who wants the signal. Anyone who is tapped in would be listening to the same thing, like a silent disco. People would take turns spinning whatever they wanted. Alternatively, we could have different genres segregated with different DJs and different signals to tap into.


 
   
  To my knowledge, there are at LEAST three DJs attending the meet, so this might actually he possible.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Depends on whether they feel like spinning that day though.
   
  Quote: 





weirdfishes said:


> Segregated BYOB booze room (with ID check) supplied with brandy snifters, tumblers, a fridge/cooler with ice, low tables, plush couches and shared signal ports.  Anyone else like this idea?


 
   
  The degree to which I like this depends greatly upon (a) who is paying for said booze; and (b) who get's stuck with serving bouncer duty.


----------



## mikemercer

Quote: 





warrenpchi said:


> To my knowledge, there are at LEAST three DJs attending the meet, so this might actually he possible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I'm totally down to spin record ANYTIME.
  I could do this if my plan w/ *warrenpchi *works out,
  as somebody could cover my gear at the table while we spin.
   
  I really dig that idea!  I've got some KILLER headphone tunes on wax (Atoms for Peace, Aphex Twin, The Haxan Cloak, Flying Lotus, etc.)


----------



## Spiderman

Quote: 





mikemercer said:


> I'm totally down to spin record ANYTIME.
> I could do this if my plan w/ *warrenpchi *works out,
> as somebody could cover my gear at the table while we spin.
> 
> I really dig that idea!  I've got some KILLER headphone tunes on wax (Atoms for Peace, Aphex Twin, The Haxan Cloak, Flying Lotus, etc.)


 
  Bring Random Access Memories


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





mikemercer said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Hmm, and we know two people coming that also got some skills (because you can't be doing that for 8 hours bro).  That's not like a challenge or anything, just more of an "it ain't right" kind of thing.
   
  So then the next question is, how do we snake live feed taps to everyone that wants to run that as a source?
   
  Quote: 





spiderman said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Lol, I think he's got better stuff than RAM...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  HOWEVER, if he wants to pull a track off of RAM, I wouldn't mind Doin' It Right to test bass response.


----------



## third_eye

Quote: 





weirdfishes said:


> Hey all,
> 
> As someone who will be attending, I have 2 ideas to liven up the meet.
> 
> ...


 

 Great ideas. If we can figure out the logistics and setup the first might be doable. I think we may need to leave the drinking to an after (or before) meet get together.........but a cool idea nonetheless.


----------



## morserotonin

I am getting more excited about this by the day!  DJing would be fun but then I would need to bring a lot more gear and I can't commit to that right now. Though this thought especially the Silent Disco one is being bounced around by some of us around here.


----------



## Insidious Meme

Signed up on eventbrite but I may have some possible work issues to get through. Hopefully I'll be free that day. Not bringing anything stationary. Probably wiill bring an iem of my choice. Haven't decided yet.


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





morserotonin said:


> DJing would be fun but then I would need to bring a lot more gear and I can't commit to that right now.


 
   
  IOW:  "mikemercer, can I play on your rig?"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





morserotonin said:


> I am getting more excited about this by the day!


 
   
  I know right?  You know what I temporarily forgot?  That it was NEXT month and not this month.  Still like 5 weeks away, ugh!
   
  Quote: 





insidious meme said:


> Signed up on eventbrite but I may have some possible work issues to get through. Hopefully I'll be free that day. Not bringing anything stationary. Probably wiill bring an iem of my choice. Haven't decided yet.


 
   
  Roger roger.  Just remember that the most important thing to bring - if nothing else - is you.


----------



## sceleratus

Quote: 





third_eye said:


> Great ideas. If we can figure out the logistics and setup the first might be doable. I think we may need to leave the drinking to an after (or before) meet get together.........but a cool idea nonetheless.


 
   
  Although I don't mind adult beverages on the whole, during an event like this my concern is Any Beverage.
   
  As in any beverage near equipment, set down on a table while listening.
  It could be a catastrophe.


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





sceleratus said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  FYI, there's an unspoken tradition that there's always a hidden bottle of Scotch somewhere at a meet.  And other than temporarily enhancing certain people's personalities, no lasting damage was done.


----------



## FatmanSize48

I'll do my best to bring a bottle of Johnny Walker Blue Label...


----------



## warrenpchi




----------



## mikemercer

OK!!
   
  Officially registered via EventBrite
   
  So far, I'm bringing:
   
  ALO Studio Six 
  Audeze LCD3's
  MYTEK Stereo192-DSD DAC
  Source: MacBook Pro running Amarra
   
   
  Thinkin' bout bringing my Sennheiser HD800's too.
  or V-MODA Crossfade M-100s.
   
  But - other peeps will have plenty of headphones to try 
  w/ the Studio Six right??


----------



## sceleratus

I don't think I worded my question correctly.
   
  Will there be precautions taken to prevent someone in the aisle from inadvertently spilling a drink on an exhibitors gear?
  I don't know how crowded the aisles are, but, if congested, someone gets knocked or goes to sit down unnoticed and "liquid" spills on the gear.
   
  I think you should consider limited drinking and food to a safe area.


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





mikemercer said:


> OK!!
> 
> Officially registered via EventBrite


 
   
  YIPPEE-KI-YAY!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





mikemercer said:


> So far, I'm bringing:
> 
> ALO Studio Six
> Audeze LCD3's
> ...


 
   
  IOW, your favorite rig right now... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





mikemercer said:


> Thinkin' bout bringing my Sennheiser HD800's too.
> or V-MODA Crossfade M-100s.
> 
> But - other peeps will have plenty of headphones to try
> w/ the Studio Six right??


 
   
  Yeah, I think almost everyone is going to bring a pair to go around listening to stuff with.
   
  Quote: 





sceleratus said:


> Will there be precautions taken to prevent someone in the aisle from inadvertently spilling a drink on an exhibitors gear?
> I don't know how crowded the aisles are, but, if congested, someone gets knocked or goes to sit down unnoticed and "liquid" spills on the gear.


 
   
Well, there aren't any aisles per se.  Plus, its always understood that we don't bring food around the gear anyway.  No need to worry, not gonna wreck any gear with food/drink.
   
  Quote: 





sceleratus said:


> I think you should consider limited drinking and food to a safe area.


 
   
The Scotch is generally separated from both the gear, as well as the main meet itself.


----------



## warrenpchi

BTW guys, please feel free to use my avatar in calling attention to the meet.  We're getting close, and if there is to be a last minute influx of attendees, third_eye needs to know sooner rather than later in order to book the rooms.  Here's the avatar I'm using:
   

   
  third_eye, might want to put this avatar in the first post?  Just so more people know about it and use it.


----------



## sceleratus




----------



## UmustBKidn

What is the cut-off date for late registrations?


----------



## warrenpchi

Tomorrow.
   
  No, just kidding.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Technically you can just show up on the actual day of the meet.  But it just costs more.


----------



## mrspeakers

Quote: 





warrenpchi said:


> FYI, there's an unspoken tradition that there's always a hidden bottle of Scotch somewhere at a meet.  And other than temporarily enhancing certain people's personalities, no lasting damage was done.


 
   
  Uh oh.  I collect single malts.


----------



## wahsmoh

Quote: 





warrenpchi said:


> That's exactly what I was hoping to hear.  Ima be looking for you at the meet for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Oh yeah! most people don't give the DT880s a chance and move to the darker sounding HD650s but with the right amp and modifications, many people find the DT880 to be in a league of it's own. There's a whole thread about the DT880s vs. HD650 vs. K701/2 and I always find myself leaning towards the DT880s but I'm willing to give the HD650s another chance with possibly Cardas cables. That's why I'm going to the meet  and everyone is welcome to discover the magic of beyers


----------



## Kamakahah

Ok, finally purchased my ticket. For some reason it felt like I already had, but didn't.


----------



## uzi

Quote: 





wahsmoh said:


> Oh yeah! most people don't give the DT880s a chance and move to the darker sounding HD650s but with the right amp and modifications, many people find the DT880 to be in a league of it's own. There's a whole thread about the DT880s vs. HD650 vs. K701/2 and I always find myself leaning towards the DT880s but I'm willing to give the HD650s another chance with possibly Cardas cables. That's why I'm going to the meet  and everyone is welcome to discover the magic of beyers


 
  Count me as one of them.  I'm an HD650 lover and figured to pick up a DT880 600 Ohm as another flavor.  There are certainly things that I like more with the DT880, but I prefer the HD650 overall.  I appreciate that the DT880 is more neutral overall (case in point -- I *love* my UERMs), but the extra treble "sparkle" ... while I like the detail it brings, I don't like the fatigue than can go with it.  It just sounds a bit cold from neutral, and I'd prefer straight neutral or slightly warm of neutral.
   
  I'm still debating what I want to bring down to the meet.  The full haul would be the Burson Soloist, Bottlehead Crack+Speedball, HRT Musicstreamer II and II+, Sennheiser HD650, Beyerdynamic DT880-600, Beyerdynamic DT770-80 and Denon AH-D2000 ... but I may leave some of that back.


----------



## morserotonin

Ticket officially bought as of now...


----------



## morserotonin

Quote: 





mrspeakers said:


> Uh oh.  I collect single malts.


 
  I tried collecting them... but I think by definition that would mean I would still have them and I do not. I think I actually collect empty single malt bottles....


----------



## HK_sends

I'm in!  Unfortunately, I'll have no equipment...I'll just be in "JAFO" listening mode. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Cheers and looking forward to meeting everybody!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





mrspeakers said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Hehe, you can have it when you pump it from my cold dead liver... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  BTW Dan, thanks for coming and supporting the meet.  Your Mad Dogs are always a big hit (not surprising), and I'm glad that people will get the chance to audition them if they haven't already.
   
  Have there been any recent changes you'd like to announce?  The last time I heard them was at Changfest back in February.
   
  Quote: 





wahsmoh said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Yeah, I've traditionally not been a big HD 650 fan.  I'm told that I'm driving them improperly - which I accept is a possibility.  But as of this moment I far prefer the DT880.
   
  Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> Ok, finally purchased my ticket. For some reason it felt like I already had, but didn't.


 
   
  Lunch again?  I'll be on time this time.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





uzi said:


> I'm still debating what I want to bring down to the meet.  The full haul would be the Burson Soloist, Bottlehead Crack+Speedball, HRT Musicstreamer II and II+, Sennheiser HD650, Beyerdynamic DT880-600, Beyerdynamic DT770-80 and Denon AH-D2000 ... but I may leave some of that back.


 
   
  If you had to, I'd say maybe leave the D2000 back (just because it's out of production).  Then again, if you've got some crazy ass mods that make it sound amazing...
   
  Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *morserotonin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ticket officially bought as of now...
> 
> ...


 
   
  Be honest now... you throw them away right?  Because, you know, gotta make room for more.
   
  Quote: 





hk_sends said:


> I'm in!  Unfortunately, I'll have no equipment...I'll just be in "JAFO" listening mode.


 
   
  LOL @ JAFO


----------



## uzi

Quote: 





warrenpchi said:


> If you had to, I'd say maybe leave the D2000 back (just because it's out of production).  Then again, if you've got some crazy ass mods that make it sound amazing...


 
  Nope, stock.  All my stuff is stock. I haven't really gotten into the modding game.  (Yet.)


----------



## mackat

I will be there! I'm not bringing anything this time


----------



## morserotonin

I kept them for a long time actually as a top of the kitchen shelves decoration but they weren't salvageable after the house fire... I don't keep much of anything anymore... very spartan existence over here these days.


----------



## third_eye

We're now at over 60 member attendees plus 11 vendors!! If anyone is still on the fence but planning to come to the meet, PLEASE respond in the thread. Tickets can be purchased up until and on the day of the meet!


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





uzi said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Neither have I.  It sounds fascinating, but my gear looks at me as if to say "don't you love me anymore?"
   
  Quote: 





morserotonin said:


> I kept them for a long time actually as a top of the kitchen shelves decoration but they weren't salvageable after the house fire... I don't keep much of anything anymore... very spartan existence over here these days.


 
   
  Hey, traveling light is a good way to go these days... as long you got your gear and your wits about you.
   
  Quote: 





third_eye said:


> We're now at over 60 member attendees plus 11 vendors!! If anyone is still on the fence but planning to come to the meet, PLEASE respond in the thread. Tickets can be purchased up until and on the day of the meet!


 
   
  BUT, you only get a cool name badge if you respond early.  If you're just gonna show up on the day of without warning, Ima slap a "Hello, my name is..." on your forehead.


----------



## wahsmoh

Quote: 





uzi said:


> Count me as one of them.  I'm an HD650 lover and figured to pick up a DT880 600 Ohm as another flavor.  There are certainly things that I like more with the DT880, but I prefer the HD650 overall.  I appreciate that the DT880 is more neutral overall (case in point -- I *love* my UERMs), but the extra treble "sparkle" ... while I like the detail it brings, I don't like the fatigue than can go with it.  It just sounds a bit cold from neutral, and I'd prefer straight neutral or slightly warm of neutral.
> 
> I'm still debating what I want to bring down to the meet.  The full haul would be the Burson Soloist, Bottlehead Crack+Speedball, HRT Musicstreamer II and II+, Sennheiser HD650, Beyerdynamic DT880-600, Beyerdynamic DT770-80 and Denon AH-D2000 ... but I may leave some of that back.


 
  Wow you have a Bottlehead Crack and Burson Soloist :O I really want to come test out my DT880s and compare between them and my Schiit Asgard 2 + Bifrost stack. I've heard the Bottlehead Crack is the tube amp to get for Beyers and Sennheisers.


----------



## uzi

Quote: 





wahsmoh said:


> Wow you have a Bottlehead Crack and Burson Soloist :O I really want to come test out my DT880s and compare between them and my Schiit Asgard 2 + Bifrost stack. I've heard the Bottlehead Crack is the tube amp to get for Beyers and Sennheisers.


 
  And I want to hear the DT880-250 as opposed to my DT880-600 and compare the HRT Musicstreamer II+ with the Schiit Bifrost... so it sounds like we can have a little gear party going.


----------



## UmustBKidn

Ok. Call me a noob, but what does one do at one of these meets?
  Do you bring your own cans, and plug into as many amps as you can stand?
  Or do you hope that someone will provide cans for you to drool on?
  And do you recommend wearing protection?
  Do you bring checkbooks? Credit cards?
  Or do you leave your wallet at home, in the (perhaps false) hope that doing so will prevent you from dropping cubic dollars?
  Do you bring a glass in case you find the hidden bottle of whisky?
  Or do you folks call it whiskey?
  Do you watch video's of funny cats while listening to music?
  Do you speak in Gaelic and think up funny names for amplifiers?
  Do you have a race to see who is fastest at building a Bottlehead Crack before the meet ends?
  Are there recliners?
  And how about cigars? To go with the whisky, of course?
  Can I bring my own whisky? Rye?
   
  Thank you kindly for your thoughts.


----------



## wahsmoh

Quote: 





uzi said:


> And I want to hear the DT880-250 as opposed to my DT880-600 and compare the HRT Musicstreamer II+ with the Schiit Bifrost... so it sounds like we can have a little gear party going.


 
  Likewise I'd love to hear the Bottlehead Crack paired up with the Bifrost as well. I'm about to get my DT880s back from BTG audio in a week or so. I had a dual entry cable modification(hard wired) with 8 strand SPC 99.997% OFC and a Furutech 1/4'' jack mostly for aesthetics but I'm sure I will notice a change in the overall sound.
   
  This is going to be a very exciting meet! I will for sure be there, I recently had a debate in my mind whether I should see Atmosphere and Slightly Stoopid July 20th in San Diego or travel up to LA. I am not going to miss out this opportunity though because head-fi meets don't usually land in San Diego.


----------



## xtine

I haven't checked head-fi in a while! Good thing I did because I enjoyed last year's Hollywood meet and would love to attend this one as well. Count me in!


----------



## third_eye

Quote: 





xtine said:


> I haven't checked head-fi in a while! Good thing I did because I enjoyed last year's Hollywood meet and would love to attend this one as well. Count me in!


 
   
  Awesome!!! Let us know if you need table space.


----------



## itshot

Quote: 





umustbkidn said:


> Ok. Call me a noob, but what does one do at one of these meets?
> .
> .
> .
> ...


 
  Just meeting and chatting with a group people that share similar interests is a valid enough reason to come, right?


----------



## Aegentirony

i will be there for my first meet! all i have is a sony e series walkman and some phillips she35xx series buds...But ill have a good selection of new music ..mostly hip hop tho


----------



## Aegentirony

Quote: 





umustbkidn said:


> Ok. Call me a noob, but what does one do at one of these meets?
> Do you bring your own cans, and plug into as many amps as you can stand?
> Or do you hope that someone will provide cans for you to drool on?
> And do you recommend wearing protection?
> ...


 
  I'll drink some Whisky with ya bud 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Im in woodland hills and its my first meet !
  Quote: 





third_eye said:


> We're now at over 60 member attendees plus 11 vendors!! If anyone is still on the fence but planning to come to the meet, PLEASE respond in the thread. Tickets can be purchased up until and on the day of the meet!


 
  I will attend ! not sure if ill buy a ticket before or just drop a twenny at the door!


----------



## sceleratus

My DIY is awaiting replacement 300B's  When those arrive it's make or break.
   
Thus, it'll be either A or A&B
A) Schiit Lyr, Schiit Bifrost SPDIF/ Toslink (uber), LCD2 Rev2's
MacBook Pro retina.
   
B) Christiansen DG 300B, Schiit Bifrost SPDIF / Toslink, LCD2 Rev1's
Mac Mini control via "Remote" app.
   
A question:
I'd like for folks to plug in their own source but I only have SPDIF, and unless someone is walking around with a Mac that won't be useful.
Is it worth it for me to order the USB option from Schiit?
Stated another way, will folks be walking around with USB source music?


----------



## dsound

Speaking of Single-malt glasses.  I'm thinking I might etch a small batch of glasses with a headphone image to sell at the meet.  Anyone interested?  
  I'll post a pic once I get a prototype done


----------



## Kamakahah

Quote: 





dsound said:


> Speaking of Single-malt glasses.  I'm thinking I might etch a small batch of glasses with a headphone image to sell at the meet.  Anyone interested?
> I'll post a pic once I get a prototype done


 
   
  ***I have no idea if what I'm asking even matters, so that's why I'm mentioning it.
   
  Are there any permits/licenses needed to do that at the meet? (not that any form of authority is actually going to check up on the meet)


----------



## morserotonin

Quote: 





sceleratus said:


> My DIY is awaiting replacement 300B's  When those arrive it's make or break.
> 
> Thus, it'll be either A or A&B
> A) Schiit Lyr, Schiit Bifrost SPDIF/ Toslink (uber), LCD2 Rev2's
> ...


 
  Well I am going to be walking around with a MacBook Pro and as I have never used it with the optical out I am interested in hearing it that way. USB seems to be the norm these days, but I would say the buying the upgrade card just for the meet while being extremely nice of you is maybe overkill!


----------



## mrspeakers

I have an extra USB to SPDIF converter I would be happy to loan you, but users might have to install drivers to make it work. Let me know if you want me to bring it...


----------



## sceleratus

thanks.  that's a very nice offer.
  I should probably give Jason a few more dollars and make it easy.  I'm overdue.
  btw: what's a driver?


----------



## levinhatz

Quote: 





dsound said:


> Speaking of Single-malt glasses.  I'm thinking I might etch a small batch of glasses with a headphone image to sell at the meet.  Anyone interested?
> I'll post a pic once I get a prototype done


 
   
  I'd be interested!


----------



## mrspeakers

Quote: 





sceleratus said:


> thanks.  that's a very nice offer.
> I should probably give Jason a few more dollars and make it easy.  I'm overdue.
> btw: what's a driver?


 
  The USB device requires a driver to support higher bitrate options...  It's software for Mac or PC.  I'd have it on a thumb drive.


----------



## sceleratus

mrspeakers said:


> The USB device requires a driver to support higher bitrate options...  It's software for Mac or PC.  I'd have it on a thumb drive.




Check


----------



## mrspeakers

Just PM me a few days before the event so I remember.  
   
  And yeah, I'd totally like to see a mockup of that whiskey glass!


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





wahsmoh said:


> This is going to be a very exciting meet! I will for sure be there, I recently had a debate in my mind whether I should see Atmosphere and Slightly Stoopid July 20th in San Diego or travel up to LA. I am not going to miss out this opportunity though because head-fi meets don't usually land in San Diego.


 
   
  There was an SD meet in the not-too-distant past... but yes, I agree that you should definitely come to the meet.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





itshot said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  That is - in fact - the single best reason to come!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





aegentirony said:


> i will be there for my first meet! all i have is a sony e series walkman and some phillips she35xx series buds...But ill have a good selection of new music ..mostly hip hop tho


 
   
  Welcome!
   
  Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  LOL, beyond putting "Member of the Trade" on his meet badge, I don't imagine there's a whole lot more that needs to be done.


----------



## randytsuch

I just bought a ticket.
   
  I'll bring at least a pupdac and a ifiaudio iDAC, I made arrangements with sceleratus to share his space.
  May bring another diy dac too, that's in the air right now.
   
  Randy


----------



## bscheffel

OK so another noob question about how these meets work.  I live in LA and would love to come to the meet to listen to a variety of headphones, amps, and DACs.  Can someone give me a brief description of how they work.  
   
  For example I have Ultrasone Edition 8 Romeo headphones and a JDS Labs C5 portable amp.  I can bring these for other to listen to but is it a la carte or do I provide a complete setup.  For me that would be sourcing ALAC files through Macbook Pro or Ipod classic line out.  Do I bring these or will people laugh me out for using Macbook/iPod DAC?    
   
  Please help with just a basic description of how the logistics work.


----------



## sceleratus

Quote: 





bscheffel said:


> OK so another noob question about how these meets work.  I live in LA and would love to come to the meet to listen to a variety of headphones, amps, and DACs.  Can someone give me a brief description of how they work.
> 
> For example I have Ultrasone Edition 8 Romeo headphones and a JDS Labs C5 portable amp.  I can bring these for other to listen to but is it a la carte or do I provide a complete setup.  For me that would be sourcing ALAC files through Macbook Pro or Ipod classic line out.  Do I bring these or will people laugh me out for using Macbook/iPod DAC?
> 
> Please help with just a basic description of how the logistics work.


 
  Head-Fi is a very welcoming community.
  No one will "laugh you out"


----------



## third_eye

Quote: 





bscheffel said:


> OK so another noob question about how these meets work.  I live in LA and would love to come to the meet to listen to a variety of headphones, amps, and DACs.  Can someone give me a brief description of how they work.
> 
> For example I have Ultrasone Edition 8 Romeo headphones and a JDS Labs C5 portable amp.  I can bring these for other to listen to but is it a la carte or do I provide a complete setup.  For me that would be sourcing ALAC files through Macbook Pro or Ipod classic line out.  Do I bring these or will people laugh me out for using Macbook/iPod DAC?
> 
> Please help with just a basic description of how the logistics work.


 
   
  First off, welcome! Feel free to bring whatever you like! In terms of logistics, if you do bring a full setup with laptop, etc.., then I would need to know so I can allocate a half table. If you're just bringing cans and portables, no further logistics necessary. Either way there will be tons of cool stuff to listen to and enjoy!


----------



## Kamakahah

Quote: 





bscheffel said:


> OK so another noob question about how these meets work.  I live in LA and would love to come to the meet to listen to a variety of headphones, amps, and DACs.  Can someone give me a brief description of how they work.
> 
> For example I have Ultrasone Edition 8 Romeo headphones and a JDS Labs C5 portable amp.  I can bring these for other to listen to but is it a la carte or do I provide a complete setup.  For me that would be sourcing ALAC files through Macbook Pro or Ipod classic line out.  Do I bring these or will people laugh me out for using Macbook/iPod DAC?
> 
> Please help with just a basic description of how the logistics work.


 
   
  Many people use Macbook/iPods as Dacs. I'm sure you'll see more than a few at the meet being used as Dacs. I'm probably going to bring along some very budget stuff for people to try if they desire, down to some custom modded 7$ iems. So there is no need to worry about it. But I'm sure someone will give you a more detailed answer by tonight.


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





sceleratus said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  That's right.  Around these parts, we laugh you in.


----------



## dallan

I really want to come. I am very interested in hearing and a/b the AK120 with my other portables. I work Saturdays now though and alternate getting off at 12 noon and 430pm. THink I can get off at noon that day but this time if I make it, I won't be able to bring gear, usually bring the Zana Deux and home set up. Probably I'm in but unlikely to arrive before 1:00, coming from Playa Del Rey.


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





dallan said:


> I really want to come. I am very interested in hearing and a/b the AK120 with my other portables. I work Saturdays now though and alternate getting off at 12 noon and 430pm. THink I can get off at noon that day but this time if I make it, I won't be able to bring gear, usually bring the Zana Deux and home set up. Probably I'm in but unlikely to arrive before 1:00, coming from Playa Del Rey.


 
   
  Forget the gear, just bring you.  Besides, you know it's impossible to hear everything at a meet anyway.  Wow, Playa?  You're like kinda close to me.  I'm right off of Maxella, a little north of you.


----------



## dallan

Quote: 





warrenpchi said:


> Forget the gear, just bring you.  Besides, you know it's impossible to hear everything at a meet anyway.  Wow, Playa?  You're like kinda close to me.  I'm right off of Maxella, a little north of you.


 
  That is where two of my cases are.  I live near SMC, but i often have coffee in the Peet's down there next to Wahoos.


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





dallan said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Near the court?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Soooo close... I'm a few blocks east of Villa Marina!


----------



## dallan

SMC= Santa Monica College.....


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





dallan said:


> SMC= Santa Monica College.....


 
   
  LOL, no I know that, I thought you were saying that you have coffee at the Peet's near me.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
   
  EDIT:  There's a Peet's on the corner of Lincoln and Mindanao.


----------



## Tsujigiri

Man I'd love to go to this, even if just to hear the HD800's. But one of my dad's clients is giving us badges for Comic Con the same weekend. Does anyone know when the next meet will be?


----------



## warrenpchi

We don't currently have plans to do another one ATM, so potentially never?


----------



## Kamakahah

I believe there is one next year. I know people in OC/SD want to get one together, but no one has stepped up into that role. 
  I, (like others, I'm assuming), will simply make to LA instead of waiting for one to be put together.
   
  But I don't feel THAT bad for you, you get to go to freakin' COMIC CON!!!! Tried to get tickets myself, but wasn't able to get them. =/


----------



## dsound

Got the mockup of the single-malt glass done last night for the meet.  When filled with the appropriate beverage, this glass has been known to decrease _jitter _of listener as well as increase the _euphonics _of music 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
   


Spoiler: Skip%20if%20you%20don't%20care%20how%20it%20was%20made.



 
   
  Image was generated in Illustrator and converted to a vinyl template using a a vinyl cutter.  Template is then adhered to the single-malt glass and a solvent is used to etch the glass.
   


   
  Price is $10/glass.  PM me with your order and I'll make sure to have some set aside for you at the meet (be sure to include the number of glasses you want).  See you there!
   
   

  Oban 18year not included 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## dallan

warrenpchi said:


> LOL, no I know that, I thought you were saying that you have coffee at the Peet's near me.
> 
> EDIT:  There's a Peet's on the corner of Lincoln and Mindanao.





Yes that is the peets I go to on my way to work. I was confused about your term court. 

Maybe at one point we can do a mini mini with a small group between meets.

I am having an internal debate about the AK120 that is driving me crazy. It is one of those, "I don't need it but I want it, and by the way it has many advantages over my current choices." Hope I survive till the meet to hear it before I buy one, price wise it is kind of painful during my slow season.


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> I believe there is one next year. I know people in OC/SD want to get one together, but no one has stepped up into that role.
> I, (like others, I'm assuming), will simply make to LA instead of waiting for one to be put together.


 
   
  Aww, don't say that!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Comic-Con happens all the time, this might never come again!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Must come!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





dsound said:


> Got the mockup of the single-malt glass done last night for the meet.  When filled with the appropriate beverage, this glass has been known to decrease _jitter _of listener as well as increase the _euphonics _of music
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Wait, so you can put anything you want on it.., including a bit of text commemorating the meet?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





dallan said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Oh!  I'm pretty sure that, in the same strip mall as that Peets, there is/was a small traffic court or family court at one time.  I could be wrong so don't lay down money on it.
   
  Yeah, we should totally do mini meets!  I just went to one two days ago over near Culver City.  ALO Studio Six, LCD-3, Q701, HD 800, Cardas Ear Speakers, and of course an SR-009 w/WES.  Plus a whole bunch of random gear.  I brought home an RSA DarkStar as well, which is finally making the HD 650 sing the way it's supposed to.
   
  I'm actually looking to pick up an AK120 soon as well.  I've been looking far and wide for an all-in-one portable lately, after deciding against a full brick.  The HM-901 is a no go for me... the DX100 and DX50 remain viable contenders... but I like what I've heard from the AK120.


----------



## dsound

Quote: 





warrenpchi said:


> Wait, so you can put anything you want on it.., including a bit of text commemorating the meet?


 
  Good suggestion.  Let me try it out tonight.  More pics to come!


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





dsound said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Awesome!  Thanks!


----------



## dsound

Quote: 





warrenpchi said:


> Awesome!  Thanks!


 
   


 Bad news, I don't think the text is going to work for the single-malt glasses.  Still a good suggestion though


----------



## sceleratus

It works!  and   It's worthy of bringing.
   
  (Needs the cabinet)


----------



## third_eye

WOW, can't wait to hear this!!!!
  Quote: 





sceleratus said:


> It works!  and   It's worthy of bringing.
> 
> (Needs the cabinet)


----------



## mrspeakers

Quote: 





sceleratus said:


> It works!  and   It's worthy of bringing.
> 
> (Needs the cabinet)


 
  Incompatible with whiskey shots.


----------



## mike1127

I'm excited about the July 20 meet, but also, another LA meet before the end of the year would be fun. I am thinking about volunteering to organize something in the fall, maybe October or November. I've never done this before, so I don't know what I'm getting into, and I don't know who else would want to help, but I thought I would mention it for the people who are sad to be missing the July 20 meet.


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





mike1127 said:


> I am thinking about volunteering to organize something


 
   
  Holding you to that!  LOL


----------



## mike1127

Quote: 





warrenpchi said:


> Holding you to that!  LOL


 
   
  I know, I said it here, so can't back down now.


----------



## third_eye

Wow, really hard to believe BUT WE ARE ONLY 4 WEEKS OUT!! We are planning an informal dinner/drinks event after the meet, stay tuned for details!!


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





dsound said:


> Bad news, I don't think the text is going to work for the single-malt glasses.  Still a good suggestion though


 
   
  Hey, no worries, they are awesome as-is!
   
  Quote: 





mike1127 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  It can be a lot of work at times, but it's also unbelievably fun!  If you're the kind of person that has always like to help host things, you'll get a huge kick out of it!
   
  Quote: 





third_eye said:


> Wow, really hard to believe BUT WE ARE ONLY 4 WEEKS OUT!!


 
   
  TOO LONG TO WAIT!


----------



## sceleratus

Dang..
   
I'm burning my 300B and finalizing the top plate and enclosure when it dawned on me that the HP interface will be balanced XLR's   That's going to greatly limit the number cans that will be able to plug in and listen.
   
I was especially looking forward to hearing it with HD800's.
   
Anyone bringing balanced Senn HD800's ?


----------



## dallan

Delete


----------



## third_eye

Quote: 





sceleratus said:


> Dang..
> 
> I'm burning my 300B and finalizing the top plate and enclosure when it dawned on me that the HP interface will be balanced XLR's   That's going to greatly limit the number cans that will be able to plug in and listen.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Pretty sure there will be more than one balanced HD800 at the meet.


----------



## sceleratus

Quote: 





third_eye said:


> Pretty sure there will be more than one balanced HD800 at the meet.


 
  fingers crossed.
   
  I see one in my future.


----------



## itshot

Does any one happen to have a Leckerton UHA-6S mkii that they might be bringing to the meet? I'd really like to try that out with my custom iems. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  If not, its cool.


----------



## third_eye

Quote: 





itshot said:


> Does any one happen to have a Leckerton UHA-6S mkii that they might be bringing to the meet? I'd really like to try that out with my custom iems.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Its in the gear list on post # 2 of this thread so someone must have posted that they are bringing one. I'm also looking forward to hearing this with my Westone 4Rs.


----------



## randytsuch

Quote: 





sceleratus said:


> Dang..
> 
> I'm burning my 300B and finalizing the top plate and enclosure when it dawned on me that the HP interface will be balanced XLR's   That's going to greatly limit the number cans that will be able to plug in and listen.
> 
> ...


 
  I didn't notice that before.
   
  Looks like you are using a 4 pin XLR connector, same as the AKG K1000?
   
  I'm pretty sure I have an adapter the has a HP jack on one side and a 4 pin XLR on the other side. 
   
  I just made the opposite type (HP plug to K1000 socket) so I can plug in my k1000's into my Lyr, but I found one I must have made a while ago, which I think would let you plug in normal cans into a balanced XLR jack, as long as its wired like the K1000.
   
  I am out of town this week, so I can't check to see exactly what I have until next week.
   
  Randy


----------



## itshot

Quote: 





third_eye said:


> Its in the gear list on post # 2 of this thread so someone must have posted that they are bringing one. I'm also looking forward to hearing this with my Westone 4Rs.


 
  Oh you're right! I must have missed that when I was skimming down the equipment list.


----------



## sceleratus

Quote: 





randytsuch said:


> I didn't notice that before.
> 
> Looks like you are using a 4 pin XLR connector, same as the AKG K1000?
> 
> ...


 
   
I am putting in Neutrik 3 pin jacks.  
Part number NF2D-B-2


----------



## burnspbesq

sceleratus said:


> Dang..
> 
> I'm burning my 300B and finalizing the top plate and enclosure when it dawned on me that the HP interface will be balanced XLR's   That's going to greatly limit the number cans that will be able to plug in and listen.
> 
> ...




I normally run my 800s SE, but I have a Cardas balanced cable that I can bring. The chance that I'll remember will be much greater if you PM me a reminder a day or two before the meet.


----------



## sceleratus

Quote: 





burnspbesq said:


> I normally run my 800s SE, but I have a Cardas balanced cable that I can bring. The chance that I'll remember will be much greater if you PM me a reminder a day or two before the meet.


 
  Yo !
  Thanks
   
  The chance that I remember to PM you will be much greater if you PM me a day or two before the meet.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  EDIT:
  Since I built the damn amp, one would think I could make the adapter cable.
   
  EDIT2:
  Never mind, Dopey ordered the parts to make an adapter cable.   Duh


----------



## cyx

I am going to attend. I don't need a table because I will only bring an HD800 with cardas balanced cable and an HD650 with zu balanced cable.


----------



## sceleratus

Quote: 





cyx said:


> I am going to attend. I don't need a table because I will only bring an HD800 with cardas balanced cable and an HD650 with zu balanced cable.


 
  Would that Cardas balanced be 3 pin female XLR ??????


----------



## cyx

Quote: 





sceleratus said:


> Would that Cardas balanced be 3 pin female XLR ??????


 
   


 No. It's 3 pin male.


----------



## sceleratus

Quote: 





cyx said:


> No. It's 3 pin male.


 
  Is male more of a standard for HP cables?
  My room preamp outs are 3 pin Male and a DacMagic Plus I had was 3 pin Male out.
  That's why I'm putting male on my amp.


----------



## cyx

Quote: 





sceleratus said:


> Is male more of a standard for HP cables?
> My room preamp outs are 3 pin Male and a DacMagic Plus I had was 3 pin Male out.
> That's why I'm putting male on my amp.


 

 Yes. Unlike preamps, headphone outputs are usually female.


----------



## Hiyono

If I was the only one bring a leckerton before.  Sorry, I sold to my cousin's husband this past weekend.  But on the Plus side.  I got an AK120 from the Newport show.


----------



## third_eye

Quote: 





hiyono said:


> If I was the only one bring a leckerton before.  Sorry, I sold to my cousin's husband this past weekend.  But on the Plus side.  I got an AK120 from the Newport show.


 
   
  Nice. I'm really looking forward to hearing that AK120!!


----------



## third_eye

For all those attending the meet, I've updated the table requirements in post #2 of this thread. Please check out your name in the attendee list and let me know via PM if anything needs to be changed.


----------



## jeffinator

Quote: 





hiyono said:


> If I was the only one bring a leckerton before.  Sorry, I sold to my cousin's husband this past weekend.  But on the Plus side.  I got an AK120 from the Newport show.


 
   
  What kind of discount were they offering for the AK100/120 at the Newport show?


----------



## Hiyono

I am not sure about the ak100.  The AK120 was $1200 at the show.  Plus tax for CA residents tho :/.


----------



## IPodPJ

For some reason I thought the meet was June 20. If it's July 20 I might be able to attend, work permitting, though I definitely won't be bringing my system like the last meet nor attending as a vendor with tables. I would, however, probably bring my LCD-3 (and possibly HD800) and a few Bellatone cables for people to try out if they want.


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





ipodpj said:


> For some reason I thought the meet was June 20. If it's July 20 I might be able to attend, work permitting


 
   




   
  Quote: 





ipodpj said:


> I definitely won't be bringing my system like the last meet


 
   





  because your Beta22 is BAD ASS!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





ipodpj said:


> I would, however, probably bring my LCD-3 (and possibly HD800) and a few Bellatone cables for people to try out if they want.


 
   
  I think I'll be hosting some Woo gear at my table... and I'll probably need cables.


----------



## Hiyono

Quote: 





warrenpchi said:


> because your Beta22 is BAD ASS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Same.  I would love to try your cables on my LCD-3 and setup to see how I like it


----------



## IPodPJ

Ok Warren, I'll keep some stuff at your table then. Thank you!

Hiyono, I would certainly have that one with me but do make sure you have a dual 3-pin XLR balanced amp please. I'll likely have single ended just for the HD800.


----------



## third_eye

Quote: 





ipodpj said:


> Ok Warren, I'll keep some stuff at your table then. Thank you!
> 
> Hiyono, I would certainly have that one with me but do make sure you have a dual 3-pin XLR balanced amp please. I'll likely have single ended just for the HD800.


 
   
  Glad you can make it! I'll have a DNA Stratus in our group of tables (with Warren).


----------



## Hiyono

ipodpj said:


> Ok Warren, I'll keep some stuff at your table then. Thank you!
> 
> Hiyono, I would certainly have that one with me but do make sure you have a dual 3-pin XLR balanced amp please. I'll likely have single ended just for the HD800.




My LG only has a 4pin xlr or single end. Do you happen to have an adapter? Sorry if it causes you extra trouble.


----------



## IPodPJ

Quote: 





third_eye said:


> Glad you can make it! I'll have a DNA Stratus in our group of tables (with Warren).


 
   
  Thanks, and very nice amp you have!
   
   
  Quote: 





hiyono said:


> My LG only has a 4pin xlr or single end. Do you happen to have an adapter? Sorry if it causes you extra trouble.


 
   
  No trouble.  Just a matter of time, and there never being enough of it.  I have to check to see if I have another dual 3 pin to single 4 pin in my possession.  I only make product to order, but I believe I had sold my demo model quite some time ago.  Whatever I do have though that will work for you I will bring.    And if I don't have one I will try to make one before the meet.  (I must clear out my order queue first.)


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





ipodpj said:


> Ok Warren, I'll keep some stuff at your table then. Thank you!
> 
> Originally Posted by *third_eye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Glad you can make it! I'll have a DNA Stratus in our group of tables (with Warren).


 
   
  Thanks buddy!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  third_eye, we're gonna have a seat for him with us right?  So that he can roost there and hang with us?
   
  Quote: 





ipodpj said:


> Whatever I do have though that will work for you I will bring.    And if I don't have one I will try to make one before the meet.


 
   
  Wow, very cool of ya!


----------



## third_eye

Quote: 





warrenpchi said:


> Thanks buddy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Of course!


----------



## IPodPJ




----------



## third_eye

Denon just added to vendor list!


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





third_eye said:


> Denon just added to vendor list!


 
   
  And my understanding is that they are pretty much bringing everything they've got so that we can all audition for ourselves, putting an end to guessing what they sound like based on scant impressions/hype/trolling/etc.
   
   
  In other news, I talked to Jude the other day and he'd definitely like to make it if he can (schedule permitting, as it is time for the Summer Gift Guide and all).  With any luck, he'll be able to come join us.  So, it's tentative, but as I'm a glass half-full kind of guy, maybe we can add him to the attendee list as "jude (tentative)" or something?
   
   
  Seriously people, if you're still on the fence for whatever reason, might want to come down off of there and join the partay!


----------



## third_eye

Great news about Denon. I'm excited to see what they bring.


----------



## Kamakahah

Have any vendors mentioned possible discounts on products purchased at the meet?


----------



## warrenpchi

Not that I know of, but then again I don't really remember meet discounts being publicized in advance.  And yet, they do happen.


----------



## IPodPJ

I offered steep discounts at the last meet when I had tables but most vendors say they don't sell or won't sell at meets, and that seemed to hold true at least for that one, for me.

The Warner Center Marriott is a fantastic venue for meets, and I think the only other one we had there was when I hosted one back in 2009 or 2010. There was a porno convention downstairs though, lol. Some people said they saw Ron Jeremy walking in the hallways. They didn't disturb us though. The hotel staff was extremely accommodating and gave us 4 rooms for the price of 1/2 of one room, since there weren't any other people using those rooms that day. There was a dedicated room for lounging and talking but no one used it, and that does interfere with listening of course.

The rooms were definitely classier than the last meet but the huge room that Purrin picked at the LAX Hilton had fantastic/better acoustics and there was plenty of space between tables. Both venues had their upsides, and both were ice cold which I loved.

And if you're not familiar with the San Fernando Valley (which contains Woodland Hills/Warner Center where the hotel is) in the summer, dress very lightly!! It can get up to 115° here in July. It's going to be 110° or higher this weekend. It got to 107° today. If you're going to be lugging equipment around, you may want to bring a few sweat rags with you.

Oh, and DON'T FORGET YOUR EXTENSION CORDS AND POWER STRIPS. You WILL need them!!!


----------



## Asr

I was originally trying to re-plan a trip to LA to coincide with this meet but probably won't be making it out to LA now. Will look into sending my Audio-Technica AD2000X and/or Fostex TH900 since neither of those are currently on the equipment list, if anyone is interested in hearing either of them.


----------



## Spiderman

Quote: 





asr said:


> I was originally trying to re-plan a trip to LA to coincide with this meet but probably won't be making it out to LA now. Will look into sending my Audio-Technica AD2000X and/or Fostex TH900 since neither of those are currently on the equipment list, if anyone is interested in hearing either of them.


 
   
  TH900


----------



## dallan

Quote: 





ipodpj said:


> The Warner Center Marriott is a fantastic venue for meets, and I think the only other one we had there was when I hosted one back in 2009 or 2010. There was a porno convention downstairs though, lol. Some people said they saw Ron Jeremy walking in the hallways. They didn't disturb us though. The hotel staff was extremely accommodating and gave us 4 rooms for the price of 1/2 of one room, since there weren't any other people using those rooms that day. There was a dedicated room for lounging and talking but no one used it, and that does interfere with listening of course.
> 
> The rooms were definitely classier than the last meet but the huge room that Purrin picked at the LAX Hilton had fantastic/better acoustics and there was plenty of space between tables. Both venues had their upsides, and both were ice cold which I loved.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Yes, that was a good meet, and very good location for sure.  I really like it when vendors sell at meets.  Esp when i am looking for something.  I was planning on looking at the AK120 and hearing it but my compulsion got the better of me so i already know it sounds good now.  
   
  That also means that i probably won't need to buy at this meet, unless it is a mini to mini that fits right if PlusSound  has one there that fits the AK-Pico Power.  Easier to check fit on hand of course.  I have gotten a lot of cables from them lately, really like them, good quality, very responsive and swift timeframe, always faster than estimates.  
   
  And of course always a but or unless after i am not going to buy anything.


----------



## johangrb

I'm going to try and make it. (Will only know the week before).


----------



## sceleratus

Quote: 





ipodpj said:


> Oh, and DON'T FORGET YOUR EXTENSION CORDS AND POWER STRIPS. You WILL need them!!!


 
  How long?
   
  Does the Marriott know that there will be cords running everywhere?  
  Do they have the outlets that can support the load?
  Lastly,I hope the have the aisle way cord strips.
   
  I wasn't going to ask....
   
  Many, many years back I coordinated setting up a large trade show booth for a data services company.  The booth and CPUs took up a semi trailer.
  Many systems in a 20x20 space with not much time to get them up and working.  Power, dedicated leased telephone lines (back in the day), etc.  New York Sheraton Town Center and Boca Rattan Hotel and Club were two of the venues.
   
  These hotels can be vey stringent about what they allow.  I'd make sure the hotel engineers know exactly what is needed because they can rain on a parade in a hurry.


----------



## third_eye

Quote: 





sceleratus said:


> How long?
> 
> Does the Marriott know that there will be cords running everywhere?
> Do they have the outlets that can support the load?


 
   
  Yes, hotel is aware of our setup. All of the tables will be run on the perimeter of the rooms and their are outlets within 5'-15' of every table position. Hotel has confirmed that the load will not be an issue.


----------



## sceleratus

I thought that would be the case, but I erred on the side of caution.
  Thanks for putting everything together, I am looking forward to attending.


----------



## third_eye

Quote: 





sceleratus said:


> I thought that would be the case, but I erred on the side of caution.
> Thanks for putting everything together, I am looking forward to attending.


 
   
  No problem! I can't believe we're only 3 weeks away!


----------



## Yakult

Just registered. Is there still space? I'll bring my Stax Lambda setup.


----------



## warrenpchi

*FREQUENTLY ASKED QUESTIONS ABOUT THE UPCOMING LA MEET*





   
  Q.  Can I come?
   
*Yes.*
   
  Q.  Is there still room?
   
*Yes.*
   
  Q.  I'm not bringing anything, can I still show up?
   
*Yes.*
   
  Q.  Can I bring someone with me?
   
*Yes.*
   
  Q.  Will I be able to listen to stuff?
   
*Yes.*


----------



## third_eye

Quote: 





yakult said:


> Just registered. Is there still space? I'll bring my Stax Lambda setup.


 
   
  Great! I'll put you down for a 1/2 table.


----------



## Yakutsk

Sign me up!


----------



## dallan

Quote: 





yakutsk said:


> Sign me up!


 
  Wow, joined Feb 2011 and your first post!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now that is self control.....


----------



## Yakutsk

Quote: 





dallan said:


> Wow, joined Feb 2011 and your first post!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I have been lurking around a bit too much.


----------



## Kamakahah

Quote: 





yakutsk said:


> I have been lurking around a bit too much.


 
   
  They should give you that tag as an award. "Honorary Lurker Award"


----------



## Donald North

beyerdynamic USA is generously sending a demo T90 for use at the meet. I'm looking forward to hear how they compare with my other beyers


----------



## Netforce

Quote: 





donald north said:


> beyerdynamic USA is generously sending a demo T90 for use at the meet. I'm looking forward to hear how they compare with my other beyers


 
  Nice!


----------



## Horsethief

I'll be driving up from San Diego.  I have one undecided friend.


----------



## third_eye

Quote: 





donald north said:


> beyerdynamic USA is generously sending a demo T90 for use at the meet. I'm looking forward to hear how they compare with my other beyers


 
   
  Great news Donald! I'm looking forward to hearing those.


----------



## third_eye

*IMPORTANT:* If you are hosting a full rig, please make sure to bring an* extension cord and power strips* to accommodate your equipment. All tables will be around the perimeters of the rooms so outlets will generally be between 5'-15' distance. Please PM if you need more information on this.


----------



## Neccros

I want to go to this but I am a total NOOB and a bit intimidated!!!   LOL


----------



## morserotonin

Quote: 





neccros said:


> I want to go to this but I am a total NOOB and a bit intimidated!!!   LOL


 
  Just go... I was a bit intimidated as well..this is my first meet, until I met some of these guys in person! Gear and music aside, great people is what I found... you won't feel out of place as everyone seems very welcoming in this community.


----------



## Kamakahah

Quote: 





neccros said:


> I want to go to this but I am a total NOOB and a bit intimidated!!!   LOL


 
   
  You won't be the only one feeling that way. 
   
  We can start a group for people that are coming alone. If we get enough, maybe we'll be the intimidating ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
   
  I was anxious at "The Show" in Newport for the same reason. It wasn't half as bad as I had imagined.
  Once you sit down and listen to the first setup, you lose all that nervousness and get excited about all the amazing equipment you can try.
   
  That and you'll just find yourself chatting it up with the people at their equipment and forget what you were worried about in the first place.
   
  I'll be flying solo again it seems for this meet, so I'll still have some anxiousness to overcome with sweeeeeet music.


----------



## third_eye

Quote: 





neccros said:


> I want to go to this but I am a total NOOB and a bit intimidated!!!   LOL


 
   
  Well, I just added your name to the attendee list. So you're stuck with us now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Seriously, all of us were noobs at some point and there is no better opportunity than large meets like this to listen and experience so many different types of equipment.


----------



## sceleratus

Quote: 





neccros said:


> I want to go to this but I am a total NOOB and a bit intimidated!!!   LOL


 
  You've never listened to music and consumed adult beverages?
  It's easy. Trust me.


----------



## n3rdling

Quote: 





neccros said:


> I want to go to this but I am a total NOOB and a bit intimidated!!!   LOL


 
  I remember the first meet I was gonna go to...I got kinda scared and ducked out at the last second.  Then I went to CanJam in LA (probably the biggest HF meet) and had a blast.  Tons of stuff to audition and everybody is nice.  If you are in the market for something new, going to a meet is the best decision you can make.  Reading reviews can be somewhat helpful, but going to 1 meet will make you learn more than reading posts for 6 months.  You'll establish a point of reference and get a better idea of which posters your hearing aligns with.  Again, everybody is really nice.  You'll be glad you came.


----------



## uzi

Quote: 





third_eye said:


> Seriously, all of us were noobs at some point and there is no better opportunity than large meets like this to listen and experience so many different types of equipment.


 
  Conversely, if you'd like to remain ignorant of the headphone options out there and wish to save yourself the money said knowledge might cost you, then avoiding a meet could be a consideration.  All it takes is one meet to fall into the trap, and this will be by 4th...


----------



## Neccros

Quote: 





sceleratus said:


> You've never listened to music and consumed adult beverages?
> It's easy. Trust me.


 

 I don't drink, but love music!


----------



## Neccros

Quote: 





n3rdling said:


> I remember the first meet I was gonna go to...I got kinda scared and ducked out at the last second.  Then I went to CanJam in LA (probably the biggest HF meet) and had a blast.  Tons of stuff to audition and everybody is nice.  If you are in the market for something new, going to a meet is the best decision you can make.  Reading reviews can be somewhat helpful, but going to 1 meet will make you learn more than reading posts for 6 months.  You'll establish a point of reference and get a better idea of which posters your hearing aligns with.  Again, everybody is really nice.  You'll be glad you came.


 

 Yeah, My thing is high end gear isn't in my budget... I was out of work for over 3.5 years and just now starting work again with a ton of debt on my head.
   
  So I'm going low budget.  Also I am still trying to learn and understand all that's out there and how to make what I have sound good and basically work with what I have.   I feel I have a good sense of sound but not sure how it compares to someone elses, so what I think sounds good maybe total crap to the rest of the forum.
   
  I have a limited collection of gear and a few IEMs and headphones I got years ago that would probably get laughed at here...LOL
   
  So that's my story and I'm sticking to it...


----------



## n3rdling

There will be gear of all price levels there.  Many people purposely avoid the expensive setups for the very reason you mentioned.


----------



## David Chavez

A update to my rig. I sold my sennheiser hd 700 and got myself audeze lcd 2 r1. Also I have a Alo Continental V1 now. The hd 700 was not cutting it for me, other then the comfort it was average.


----------



## sceleratus

Quote: 





neccros said:


> I don't drink, but love music!


 
  Your half way there.....
   
  BTW: I don't drink anymore either.


----------



## fuzzybaffy

Quote: 





horsethief said:


> I'll be driving up from San Diego.  I have one undecided friend.


 
   
  Let me guess... your friend is undecided because he thinks it'll make him seem like a nerd among his other friends? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Not trying to say everyone here are nerds, but I'm just saying what he might be thinking. 
   
  That said, to both your friend, and everybody else who are anxious, this will be my first meet, too, but I'm going with the perspective that this is just an excellent chance to actually try out a bunch of different headphones. Which, as another person mentioned, is much better than reading reviews of headphones on text. I imagine it to be, to me at least, an amazing time and money saver, since I get to actually hear what the headphones will sound like, and will greatly reduce the risk of purchasing the wrong headphones, and thereby going through the whole sell-buy cycle again. 
   
  I hope this will help calm some people's nerves a bit. I look forward to the meet!


----------



## sceleratus

I'll still take 3 or 4 Ativan


----------



## warrenpchi

Also, do NOT underestimate the ability of people to be cool and friendly in person.  Regardless of how anyone acts online, I have rarely encountered people that are more friendly, kind, and helpful than Head-Fiers IRL.  It's hard to understand this if you've never been to a meet, but just take my word for it.


----------



## fuzzybaffy

Oh, absolutely. There is definitely a social aspect to this... I figured the nerves were related mostly to that, so I tried to kind of re-frame the meet in another perspective to draw anxiety away from that.


----------



## mike1127

People are really nice at these meets, for sure.
   
  If you like a system, post a writeup about it! I would also encourage people to listen to items that maybe aren't so popular or "hot."


----------



## dsound

Well, any meet-newbs are welcome to hang out @ my 1/2 of the table 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I'll bring my favorite cheap-whiskey (Lismore) for people to try.
   
  Also, I'm going to bring my rackmount furman-power conditioner for anyone near my table to use.


----------



## Hiyono

My friend azynneo is coming also.  I would like to share a table with him.  He will be bring a anedio D2, Either a SPL phonitor or a WA22 and a HD800.


----------



## third_eye

Quote: 





hiyono said:


> My friend azynneo is coming also.  I would like to share a table with him.  He will be bring a anedio D2, Either a SPL phonitor or a WA22 and a HD800.


 
   
  Great! Added to the list.


----------



## burnspbesq

I expect to have a Gilmore Lite to run with the Concero.


----------



## third_eye

Denon will have 2 table displays with the following for demo:
   
  Music Maniac AH-D7100 Over Ear HP
  Music Maniac AH-D600 Over Ear HP
  Music Maniac AH-D340 On Ear HP
  Music Maniac AH-C400 In Ear HP
  Urban Raver AH-D400 Over Ear HP
  Urban Raver AH-D320 On Ear HP
  Urban Raver AH-C300 In Ear HP
  Urban Raver AH-C100 In Ear HP


----------



## sceleratus

I just ordered a Schiit USB Gen 2 board for my Bifrost.
This should make it easy for folks to plug in their own source music.


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





fuzzybaffy said:


> Oh, absolutely. There is definitely a social aspect to this... I figured the nerves were related mostly to that, so I tried to kind of re-frame the meet in another perspective to draw anxiety away from that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Yup!  Srsly, the first person you say "hi" to is pretty much going to make that anxiety go away.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That's a Head-Fi secret you see?  We rant here so that we can be ultra-nice in person.
   
  Quote: 





third_eye said:


> Denon will have 2 table displays with the following for demo:
> 
> Music Maniac AH-D7100 Over Ear HP
> Music Maniac AH-D600 Over Ear HP
> ...


 
   
  Holy moly, that's like their entire Music Maniac and Urban Raver line-ups... with the exception of the AH-C250.  Ironically, that's the only IEM from them that I haven't heard.


----------



## Ssimonvii

Just stumbled onto this thread. I'm in + 1 as well. I'll read up and see what these are all about before posting the gear that I am bringing. Looking forward to it!


----------



## third_eye

Quote: 





ssimonvii said:


> Just stumbled onto this thread. I'm in + 1 as well. I'll read up and see what these are all about before posting the gear that I am bringing. Looking forward to it!


 
   
  Awesome! Great timing!


----------



## azynneo

Quote: 





hiyono said:


> My friend azynneo is coming also.  I would like to share a table with him.  He will be bring a anedio D2, Either a SPL phonitor or a WA22 and a HD800.


 
  kevin,
   
  I'll be having both more than likely with me.


----------



## sceleratus

A very stupid question that I should know the answer to.
   
  I use my MacBook Pro as a source to my Schiit Bifrost using Toslink cable.   Mac, easy, fine, plug it in and forget it.
  I ordered the Schiit USB Gen 2 for the show because I figured USB is more prevalent.
   
  I didn't think about the sources.  What will folks be walking around with source wise?
  Laptops to the DAC or stuff like MP3 players direct to an amp?
   
  My amp only has RCA inputs.
  Should I make an adapter?


----------



## azynneo

Quote: 





sceleratus said:


> A very stupid question that I should know the answer to.
> 
> I use my MacBook Pro as a source to my Schiit Bifrost using Toslink cable.   Mac, easy, fine, plug it in and forget it.
> I ordered the Schiit USB Gen 2 for the show because I figured USB is more prevalent.
> ...


 
  most people are going to have tables with a mac / laptop w/ foobar. most dacs should have rca as well.
   
  as for me.. LOL i aint bringing my whole computer with me so I'm going to be using my friend's music.


----------



## sceleratus

Quote: 





azynneo said:


> most people are going to have tables with a mac / laptop w/ foobar. most dacs should have rca as well.
> 
> as for me.. LOL i aint bringing my whole computer with me so I'm going to be using my friend's music.


 
  I don't think I worded my question very well.
  I'm a guy with a table and gear.
  I have either RCA's on the amp or toslink / USB on my DAC for folks to connect to
  I only use a Mac.  I was curious what source equipment might come walking up to the tables.
  What kind of interfaces.  Should I make some adapters?


----------



## azynneo

Quote: 





sceleratus said:


> I don't think I worded my question very well.
> I'm a guy with a table and gear.
> I have either RCA's on the amp or toslink / USB on my DAC for folks to connect to
> I only use a Mac.  I was curious what source equipment might come walking up to the tables.
> What kind of interfaces.  Should I make some adapters?


 
  I think that should be fine, most people use toslink / usb anyways


----------



## azynneo

Also I have to ask something, can anybody do the k702 balanced mods w/ hd800 connectors?


----------



## third_eye

Yay! Jude is now confirmed to attend the meet!


----------



## azynneo

Quote: 





third_eye said:


> Yay! Jude is now confirmed to attend the meet!


 
  Put your hands up  \o/


----------



## Spiderman

Quote: 





third_eye said:


> Yay! Jude is now confirmed to attend the meet!


 
  It will be like meeting a unicorn.


----------



## azynneo

Quote: 





spiderman said:


> It will be like meeting a unicorn.


 
  pshh I saw that yesterday, Jude is more rare than that make sure to get your pokeballs ready.


----------



## David Chavez

Quote: 





third_eye said:


> Yay! Jude is now confirmed to attend the meet!


 

 Exciting, I wonder if he is going to bring some of his gear to the meet.


----------



## Insidious Meme

spiderman said:


> It will be like meeting a unicorn.




Not for me. Last two meets I went, he was there.


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





insidious meme said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Ever been to a meet where both Jude and Tyll were there?
   
  You're welcome.


----------



## sceleratus

Quote: 





warrenpchi said:


> Ever been to a meet where both Jude and Tyll were there?
> 
> You're welcome.


 
  Elvis?


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





sceleratus said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Eh, can't help you there chief.  Never met the dude.


----------



## sonictransducer

Two questions for anyone who knows:
   
  (1)  I want to purchase an iDevice compatible DAC.  Probably some version of the AlgoRhythm Solo, but I'd be open to alternatives if there are any.  Would the meet be a place where I could experiment with portable DACs to help me decide which to buy?  Or would it be better to buy a DAC before the meet.
   
  (2)  Similarly, will the meet be a place where I could try out amps to use with my AKG K1000s?  These don't work with regular headphone amps, so I'm unsure about this.


----------



## azynneo

Quote: 





sonictransducer said:


> Two questions for anyone who knows:
> 
> (1)  I want to purchase an iDevice compatible DAC.  Probably some version of the AlgoRhythm Solo, but I'd be open to alternatives if there are any.  Would the meet be a place where I could experiment with portable DACs to help me decide which to buy?  Or would it be better to buy a DAC before the meet.
> 
> (2)  Similarly, will the meet be a place where I could try out amps to use with my AKG K1000s?  These don't work with regular headphone amps, so I'm unsure about this.


 
  =o bring your akg 1k's to the meet


----------



## dallan

Quote: 





warrenpchi said:


> Ever been to a meet where both Jude and Tyll were there?
> 
> You're welcome.


 
  Canjam 2009 LAX Hilton.
   
  It is looking more and more like i will make it in the afternoon, just have to confirm that my work sched has been changed.  Don't know if there is anything i want to see or hear at this point except maybe the ews11 but i should sell my Fostex HP-P1 so maybe i will bring it in case anyone is interested.  Should is a funny word though of course........  I have way to many portable option.


----------



## third_eye

Quote: 





sonictransducer said:


> Two questions for anyone who knows:
> 
> (2)  Similarly, will the meet be a place where I could try out amps to use with my AKG K1000s?  These don't work with regular headphone amps, so I'm unsure about this.


 
   
  Yes, bring them! There will be suitable amps, among them the DNA Stratus.


----------



## mike1127

Quote: 





sonictransducer said:


> Two questions for anyone who knows:
> 
> (1)  I want to purchase an iDevice compatible DAC.  Probably some version of the AlgoRhythm Solo, but I'd be open to alternatives if there are any.  Would the meet be a place where I could experiment with portable DACs to help me decide which to buy?  Or would it be better to buy a DAC before the meet.
> 
> (2)  Similarly, will the meet be a place where I could try out amps to use with my AKG K1000s?  These don't work with regular headphone amps, so I'm unsure about this.


 
  I'm going to be bringing a modified Bravo, a little $79 headphone amp that has enough power to drive even speakers. With mods it's a gem. The only problem is that I'll need some kind of convertor from AKG K1000 4-pin XLR to 1/4" TRS. Maybe someone has one, or I can work up one.
   
  That also reminds me... what connector does the HE6 use?  Maybe the Bravo can drive one of those.
   
  Mike


----------



## Kamakahah

Quote: 





sonictransducer said:


> Two questions for anyone who knows:
> 
> (1)  I want to purchase an iDevice compatible DAC.  Probably some version of the AlgoRhythm Solo, but I'd be open to alternatives if there are any.  Would the meet be a place where I could experiment with portable DACs to help me decide which to buy?  Or would it be better to buy a DAC before the meet.
> 
> (2)  Similarly, will the meet be a place where I could try out amps to use with my AKG K1000s?  These don't work with regular headphone amps, so I'm unsure about this.


 
   
  I was planning on bringing the Emotiva a-100 that I picked up off of Hiyono recently. That should have more than enough power if you want to give it a whirl. I just have to find someone that wants to stick it on their table.
  Quote: 





mike1127 said:


> I'm going to be bringing a modified Bravo, a little $79 headphone amp that has enough power to drive even speakers. With mods it's a gem. The only problem is that I'll need some kind of convertor from AKG K1000 4-pin XLR to 1/4" TRS. Maybe someone has one, or I can work up one.
> 
> That also reminds me... what connector does the HE6 use?  Maybe the Bravo can drive one of those.
> 
> Mike


 
   
  I'll have the Emotiva running from the speaker taps to a female 4-pin, then an with a male 4-pin to 1/4" adapter. Anyone could use the adapter if they like (just have to find a little time to finish making it).


----------



## azynneo

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> I was planning on bringing the Emotiva a-100 that I picked up off of Hiyono recently. That should have more than enough power if you want to give it a whirl. I just have to find someone that wants to stick it on their table.
> 
> I'll have the Emotiva running from the speaker taps to a female 4-pin, then an with a male 4-pin to 1/4" adapter. Anyone could use the adapter if they like (just have to find a little time to finish making it).


 
   
  Hiyono also has a 4 pin to spades adapter that we can use.


----------



## Neccros

Anyone going that can make me a 30 pin to 1/8" stereo plug LOD that wont cost $100-200????   LOL
   
  I'd make my own but my eyes would bug out trying to solder those small pins


----------



## Kamakahah

Quote: 





neccros said:


> Anyone going that can make me a 30 pin to 1/8" stereo plug LOD that wont cost $100-200????   LOL
> 
> I'd make my own but my eyes would bug out trying to solder those small pins


 
   
  I see how it is, sacrifice our eyes instead of yours. I got my eye on you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Asr

I just canceled my flight so I definitely won't be making it now. But my offer for sending out my AD2KX and/or TH900 still stands, though I'm not sure who to send them to. Any reputable Head-Fiers who want to volunteer taking care of them and shipping them back? (Return shipping won't be covered though.) Would allow the Head-Fier to borrow them too for an in-home trial period of about 1 week.
   
  Btw, if it wouldn't be too much to ask, any chance of next year's SoCal meet being at an LAX hotel? The distance & lack of easy accessibility from LAX ended up being a significant factor for me in deciding to cancel my trip. I know that's not a factor for those who live in SoCal, but as an out-of-state traveler it resulted in certain logistical difficulties.
   
  In any case, looks like you guys will have a very successful meet and I'm sure it'll be a great time for everyone. Wish I could've been able to make it.
   
  Quote: 





warrenpchi said:


> Ever been to a meet where both Jude and Tyll were there?
> 
> You're welcome.


 
   
  No offense intended here whatsoever, and this is just me being semi-snarky, but I kinda feel like I'm in the land of the meet newbies here. I've seen Jude and Tyll at the National Meets 2006-2010 and CanJam@RMAF 2009-2012.


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





sonictransducer said:


> (2)  Similarly, will the meet be a place where I could try out amps to use with my AKG K1000s?  These don't work with regular headphone amps, so I'm unsure about this.


 
   
  I'm bringing an RSA DarkStar to the meet.  It has balanced outs and MORE than enough juice for those K1000's I believe.
   
  Quote: 





> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Well I'm talking about meets outside of CanJam of course... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Technically, they both do CES as well, but that's not a local meet (or meet of any kind) either.
   
  Quote: 





asr said:


> I just canceled my flight so I definitely won't be making it now. But my offer for sending out my AD2KX and/or TH900 still stands, though I'm not sure who to send them to. Any reputable Head-Fiers who want to volunteer taking care of them and shipping them back? (Return shipping won't be covered though.) Would allow the Head-Fier to borrow them too for an in-home trial period of about 1 week.


 
   
  First of all, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Would have been nice to meet and hang with some more experienced Head-Fiers (i.e. before my time).
   
  Secondly, that is a very kind and gracious offer.  If no one else will step up to the plate, I'd be happy to take you up on that.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  But really, anyone else out there want a chance to audition a TH900?  iPodPJ?  Wanna see if the TH900 can dethrone your HD 800?


----------



## Tyll Hertsens

Quote: 





warrenpchi said:


> Ever been to a meet where both Jude and Tyll were there?


 
   
  Lots. We were both at the New York meet a year and a half ago. A couple of Chicago meets. Every national meet, but prolly quite a few just regular old meets.


----------



## third_eye

Folks, a few "housekeeping" notes:
   
   
  1. We are finalizing the table setup this week. If you need space and don't see any allocated next to your name in post #2 of this thread let me know ASAP!
   
  2. If you plan on bringing a +1 (or more), please PM me with their names. We're finalizing the attendee list for name badges this week and want to be able print out as many of them as possible prior to the meet.
   
  3. If you are hosting gear at a table, *DON"T FORGET YOUR EXTENSION CORDS AND POWER STRIPS.*


----------



## levinhatz

Quote: 





sonictransducer said:


> (2)  Similarly, will the meet be a place where I could try out amps to use with my AKG K1000s?  These don't work with regular headphone amps, so I'm unsure about this.


 
  Quote: 





azynneo said:


> =o bring your akg 1k's to the meet


 
   
  +1 Please bring your K1000s to the meet! I'd love to try them if that's ok with you.


----------



## randytsuch

Quote: 





sonictransducer said:


> (2)  Similarly, will the meet be a place where I could try out amps to use with my AKG K1000s?  These don't work with regular headphone amps, so I'm unsure about this.


 
   
  I drive my K1000's with a Lyr, it works fine.  I have an adapter that lets me connect them.  I will plan to bring it with me.
  I wasn't going to bring my Lyr because there are others coming.
   
  Randy


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





tyll hertsens said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Okay, let me further restrict the conditions to L.A., since a bunch of us don't get to make it out to NY and Chi very often.  Just sayin', gonna be a great meet!  BTW, thanks for backing' me up there buddy!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  LOL!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Oh hey Tyll, we should probably talk about setting up a dedicated time for you to talk about the thing.  I can imagine that some people - while auditioning cans - would get a little PO'd about there being an announcement in the middle of a listening session.  Might also be nice to have that dedicated time set aside, so people can plan their listening/lunch/etc. around it.


----------



## FatmanSize48

neccros said:


> Anyone going that can make me a 30 pin to 1/8" stereo plug LOD that wont cost $100-200????   LOL
> 
> I'd make my own but my eyes would bug out trying to solder those small pins



BTG Audio?


----------



## burnspbesq

neccros said:


> Anyone going that can make me a 30 pin to 1/8" stereo plug LOD that wont cost $100-200????   LOL
> 
> I'd make my own but my eyes would bug out trying to solder those small pins




I have something I can bring.


----------



## burnspbesq

sonictransducer said:


> Two questions for anyone who knows:
> 
> (1)  I want to purchase an iDevice compatible DAC.  Probably some version of the AlgoRhythm Solo, but I'd be open to alternatives if there are any.  Would the meet be a place where I could experiment with portable DACs to help me decide which to buy?  Or would it be better to buy a DAC before the meet.




I'll have a HP-P1 with me.


----------



## sonictransducer

Thanks for the replies.  I'll bring my K1000s, along with a couple adapters. Anyone whose interested is welcome to give them a listen.  And if you see a tall shaved headed guy carrying K1000s, and you happen to have an amp that might work with them, please give me a shout!
   
  Anyone planning to bring an AlgoRhythm Solo?


----------



## dallan

Quote: 





sonictransducer said:


> Anyone planning to bring an AlgoRhythm Solo?


 
  I have a new Solo -R i can bring but won't be there until the afternoon.  Going to see what is not listed in the last week and maybe bring a couple of things if i can to fill some gaps.


----------



## David Chavez

Quote: 





dallan said:


> I have a new Solo -R i can bring but won't be there until the afternoon.  Going to see what is not listed in the last week and maybe bring a couple of things if i can to fill some gaps.


 

  Nice, I would love to try it out to compare what it would sound like dac wise vs ak100 and ak120.


----------



## Tyll Hertsens

Quote: 





warrenpchi said:


> Oh hey Tyll, we should probably talk about setting up a dedicated time for you to talk about the thing.


 
   
  That would be great. What ever works for you. Thanks.


----------



## dallan

Quote: 





david chavez said:


> Nice, I would love to try it out to compare what it would sound like dac wise vs ak100 and ak120.


 
  I have the 120, HM801, HP-P1, and CLAS.  Don't know what i was thinking.  All have there pluses and minuses.....except maybe the 120, haven't found many minuses unless you want to sync with itunes i guess.  The 120 sounds dramatically better with 24 bit stuff i find so end up chasing down a lot of that.  CLAS is more full sounding but not as detailed.


----------



## azynneo

Ahh.. it's also too bad nobody is bringing the ps1k i really wanted to try one as well.


----------



## third_eye

Quote: 





azynneo said:


> Ahh.. it's also too bad nobody is bringing the ps1k i really wanted to try one as well.


 
   
  Me too!


----------



## warrenpchi

_*HAVE YOU REGISTERED/PAID ALREADY?  IF SO, A SPECIAL ADMINISTRATIVE REQUEST IF YOU PLEASE... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*_
   
  For anyone that has registered and paid, please, please, please drop me a PM with your Head-Fi handle and your real name (the one you registered/paid with)... ESPECIALLY if your handle (or your accompanying guest) is NOT currently listed in the attendees list on the first page of this thread.
   
  We are in the process of making meet badges for everyone, and this would help a LOT.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks a bunch!


----------



## dsound

Finished up the glasses last evening.  I'll have about a dozen available.


----------



## third_eye

Quote: 





dsound said:


> Finished up the glasses last evening.  I'll have about a dozen available.


 
   
  How cool! I want one!


----------



## morserotonin

Quote: 





dsound said:


> Finished up the glasses last evening.  I'll have about a dozen available.


 
  Yay!   I want one too!


----------



## purrin

Moved around my work schedule a bit to make things work. I'm in - confirmed for the meet. Will be nice to attend a meet not as an organizer for once! Thanks for putting this together Ethan.


----------



## third_eye

Quote: 





purrin said:


> Moved around my work schedule a bit to make things work. I'm in - confirmed for the meet. Will be nice to attend a meet not as an organizer for once! Thanks for putting this together Ethan.


----------



## azynneo

also bringing peter's DHC Complement RSS UP-OCC Silver cable for the 800s.


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





tyll hertsens said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Okay, cool!  Talked to Ethan, we're thinking 2:00 p.m. would be great as some people won't even be there until the afternoon.  Plus, everyone should be back from lunch by then, all content with full bellies.  Now we just need to find a spot away from the rigs...
   
  Quote: 





dsound said:


> Finished up the glasses last evening.  I'll have about a dozen available.


 
   
  I'm definitely in for one!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks dsound!
   
  Quote: 





purrin said:


> Moved around my work schedule a bit to make things work. I'm in - confirmed for the meet. Will be nice to attend a meet not as an organizer for once!


 
   
  Still PLENTY of work to be done... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  KIDDING!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Just enjoy the meet!
   
  Quote: 





purrin said:


> Thanks for putting this together Ethan.


 
   
  +1!  I was gonna save this for a big speech in the impressions thread, but YES!


----------



## FatmanSize48

Failed my driving test--can't make it to the meet now. Sorry guys. Hold on to my money if you need it to cover the cost of the meet.


----------



## Kamakahah

fatmansize48 said:


> Failed my driving test--can't make it to the meet now. Sorry guys. Hold on to my money if you need it to cover the cost of the meet.




Bummer man. Next time.


----------



## David Chavez

Quote: 





fatmansize48 said:


> Failed my driving test--can't make it to the meet now. Sorry guys. Hold on to my money if you need it to cover the cost of the meet.


 

 Where are  you coming from? If your close enough I might be able to give you a ride if you give my driver (dad) a 5 or 10 for gas.


----------



## Spiderman

Quote: 





dsound said:


> Finished up the glasses last evening.  I'll have about a dozen available.


 

 Can mine say The Amazing Spider-man? Lol jk pretty sweet.


----------



## third_eye

Quote: 





fatmansize48 said:


> Failed my driving test--can't make it to the meet now. Sorry guys. Hold on to my money if you need it to cover the cost of the meet.


 
   
  Definitely post what area you are coming from. Someone may be able to help you out!


----------



## Tyll Hertsens

Quote: 





warrenpchi said:


> Okay, cool!  Talked to Ethan, we're thinking 2:00 p.m. would be great as some people won't even be there until the afternoon.  Plus, everyone should be back from lunch by then, all content with full bellies.  Now we just need to find a spot away from the rigs...


 
   
  Sounds good.  I've got a big voice when needed, not sure you have to move everybody for me to talk to the crew. Your call. Thanks again.


----------



## sceleratus

Quote: 





tyll hertsens said:


> Sounds good.  I've got a big voice when needed, not sure you have to move everybody for me to talk to the crew. Your call. Thanks again.


 
  You need an assistant....


----------



## third_eye

Brent Butterworth from Sound and Vision magazine is planning to check our meet out!


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





tyll hertsens said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  LOL, no it's not that.  It just that - and I'm not naming names - but some people get REALLY ticked off when they're listening and we talk too loud... throwing out scowls and shhhhs the likes of which even God has never seen... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





sceleratus said:


> You need an assistant....


 
   
  If that were Tyll's assistant, NOBODY would be listening to him regardless of how loud he yells... because, you know... priorities.


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





third_eye said:


> Brent Butterworth from Sound and Vision magazine is planning to check our meet out!


 
   
  Yay!  Hopefully he'll have a good time, and hear some amazing stuff!


----------



## azynneo

I'm too lazy to read through everything (sorry) so I'll ask.
   
  Does it cost any extra to tag a friend along who knows nothing about audio?


----------



## dallan

Well they twisted my arm to work the 20th in the afternoon after my morning shift but i told them in no uncertain terms that i had a prior commitment so i guess i made it for sure at that moment.  I'll be there.  Got to go over and pay when i get a chance.


----------



## third_eye

Quote: 





azynneo said:


> I'm too lazy to read through everything (sorry) so I'll ask.
> 
> Does it cost any extra to tag a friend along who knows nothing about audio?


 
   
  Yes, all attendees will need tickets. More details in the first post of the thread.


----------



## third_eye

*LOADING/UNLOADING INFORMATION*
   
  Attendees hosting tables will need to use the loading dock located on Vassar Street behind the hotel for loading and unloading of equipment. Our security is located at the loading dock and can help direct guests to the meeting rooms on the 2nd floor.  For a quick description, guests will make a left when entering the hotel from the loading dock area, go through double doors to the elevator (it only goes to the 2nd floor), follow the hallway upon exiting the elevator through the double doors that open to the Ventura Foyer.  After unloading vehicles to the parking structure or to available street parking. As a reminder, hotel self parking is $7 for the day.
   
  Here are photos showing the loading dock.


----------



## Yakutsk

dsound said:


> Finished up the glasses last evening.  I'll have about a dozen available.



 
 I'd like one if there are any left.


----------



## third_eye

Yay! Woo Audio WA7 Fireflies and Moon Audio Black Dragon/Silver Dragon cables for HD800/Hifiman en route!


----------



## dsound

Quote: 





yakutsk said:


> I'd like one if there are any left.


 
  Glad you guys like the glasses.  There's plenty still available.


----------



## azynneo

Quote: 





third_eye said:


> Yay! Woo Audio WA7 Fireflies and Moon Audio Black Dragon/Silver Dragon cables for HD800/Hifiman en route!


 
  nobody cared about my complement rs up-occ cable ;( so I don't think anybody would care about cables XD


----------



## randytsuch

Quote: 





azynneo said:


> nobody cared about my complement rs up-occ cable ;( so I don't think anybody would care about cables XD


 
  If they are Hifiman cables I care. 
  I would love to try my HE500's with another cable, and see what difference it makes.
   
  BTW, I think there is more interest in this thread now, since the meet is only 10 days away.


----------



## azynneo

Quote: 





randytsuch said:


> If they are Hifiman cables I care.
> I would love to try my HE500's with another cable, and see what difference it makes.
> 
> BTW, I think there is more interest in this thread now, since the meet is only 10 days away.


 
  we have an elite reference cable built from whiplash for the he6 / he-500s w/ 4 pin termination w/ spades adapter.


----------



## dallan

I have Complement occ-copper cables on my HD800s.  They were the prototype.  They are great but very thick and heavy.  I think Peter came out with a lighter version later or stopped doing the thick ones.  Got them years back.


----------



## randytsuch

Quote: 





azynneo said:


> we have an elite reference cable built from whiplash for the he6 / he-500s w/ 4 pin termination w/ spades adapter.


 
  When I see "elite" and "reference" together I think big $$$.
  Still will be cool to check out.


----------



## third_eye

Last call for table space everyone! We are just about full, please let me know ASAP if you need table space. Please refer to post #2 in the thread to see how space is currently allocated.


----------



## morserotonin

I am going to have my Macbook pro, microStreamer and multiple sets of cans... I wasn't going to get table space as I didn't want to be tied to it but if anyone wants to hear my stuff it might be needed. What do you guys think should I do it or not?


----------



## third_eye

Quote: 





morserotonin said:


> I am going to have my Macbook pro, microStreamer and multiple sets of cans... I wasn't going to get table space as I didn't want to be tied to it but if anyone wants to hear my stuff it might be needed. What do you guys think should I do it or not?


 

 We're going to have extra tables set up in the large room with enough space for  24 chairs. That would be perfect in your scenario. These seats will be unassigned and open as people will be coming and going.


----------



## morserotonin

Thanks that will be awesome!  Thanks for all your work and I can't wait till next weekend!


----------



## mike1127

I didn't register for this meet as a member of the trade, but recently there became a possibility that I could become a vendor for a headphone amp, a highly modified Bravo. Do members of the trade pay something to set up at the meet? Right now I have a table for my personal collection and I wasn't intending to use it for this amp. But, If I were to carry this amp to some of the other member's tables for them to try out, would that be improper unless I pay a fee?
   
  Mike


----------



## NU62

Just registered.  Will bring a pair of ZMF Classics (Fostex T50RPs modified by Zach Mehrbach) that I have on loan.  Will be interesting to see how they compare to the Mad Dogs.


----------



## third_eye

Quote: 





mike1127 said:


> I didn't register for this meet as a member of the trade, but recently there became a possibility that I could become a vendor for a headphone amp, a highly modified Bravo. Do members of the trade pay something to set up at the meet? Right now I have a table for my personal collection and I wasn't intending to use it for this amp. But, If I were to carry this amp to some of the other member's tables for them to try out, would that be improper unless I pay a fee?
> 
> Mike


 

 You're fine. Sent you a PM.


----------



## purrin

azynneo said:


> Ahh.. it's also too bad nobody is bringing the ps1k i really wanted to try one as well.



 
 Schiit might have one of those, but I haven't seen Jason bring it to meets lately, only the PS500.


----------



## yasuda2k7

Registered!


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





purrin said:


> Schiit might have one of those, but I haven't seen Jason bring it to meets lately, only the PS500.


 
   
  Speaking of Schiit, do you have any unconfirmable but informed speculation as to whether any, um, statement pieces might be there?


----------



## purrin

Quote: 





warrenpchi said:


> Speaking of Schiit, do you have any unconfirmable but informed speculation as to whether any, um, statement pieces might be there?


 
   
  I can neither confirm or deny. But I liked Pacific Rim movie a lot.


----------



## warrenpchi

Lemme tell ya, the planned existence of such things are one of only two reasons why I'm not jumping on a Gungnir/Mjolnir stack.  In fact, I'm more interested in hearing these than I am the Abyss, just because WHO DA FSHGHKWD can afford that thing?  I know a half dozen people that can, and I ain't one of them.


----------



## Sko0byDoo

purrin said:


> I can neither confirm or deny. But I liked Pacific Rim movie a lot.




+1 for Pacific Rim , 

"Today we cancel the apocalypse..." (Rlly?). Why don't they make the robots twice the size to stample on the kaiju's?


----------



## burnspbesq

Unless the USPS goes FUBAR between now and then, I should have a pair of Fostex TH600 on hand for the big day.  Up to you whether you officially add them to the gear list.


----------



## Kamakahah

Does anyone attending happen to own an ASG-2?

I would pay to have a listen. Seriously. 
Are you picturing my serious face? You should be.


----------



## purrin

Quote: 





sko0bydoo said:


> +1 for Pacific Rim
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   

 The Jaeger program was gutted by the world governments - analysis of cost-benefit ratio by the Democrats, err I mean technocrats / peaceniks favored the "containment" idea.
 There were improvements with Jaegars, (the Chinese model being a mk4, the Aussie an mk5), but I guess the improvements weren't quite keeping up with the monsters which went from like level 17 to over level 40 in a short span of time.
 It wouldn't have mattered anyways as the frequency of monster appearances was increasing.
 The movie wouldn't have been interesting if the Jaegers stomped on the monsters all the time.
   
  Back to the meet:
   
  I can confirm that Alex will be sending us an LAu and AB-1266 headphone.


----------



## ehqhvm

I'm going.


----------



## warrenpchi

LOL


----------



## Edwood

I'd definitely like to make it, but my current work load is getting pretty heavy.  We'll see.


----------



## azynneo

Update - I'm only gonna bring the WA22 - Have the EML 5U4G and electroharmonix driver tubes followed by rca 6080 powers. Does anyone have psvane driver tubes? Or any 6SN7s to share?


----------



## FrankCooter

Got some nice Sylvania 50's "chrome dome"  I'm willing to share. I'll be running metal-based 6SN7W at the meet. Probably could try those in your amp as well.


----------



## azynneo

Quote: 





frankcooter said:


> Got some nice Sylvania 50's "chrome dome"  I'm willing to share. I'll be running metal-based 6SN7W at the meet. Probably could try those in your amp as well.


 
  sweet, looking forward to it man


----------



## third_eye

> I can confirm that Alex will be sending us an LAu and AB-1266 headphone.


 
   
  Looking forward to this!


----------



## sceleratus

omg


----------



## azynneo

I don't want to listen to the abyss, it'll make me feel bad about what I can afford and start selling my car / pc / prostitution <_<?


----------



## warrenpchi

​


----------



## third_eye

Only a week to go!!!!
   
  Please use this link to purchase advance tickets for $15. 
   
  http://2013laregionalmeet.eventbrite.com/


----------



## third_eye

Warren, you rock. Seriously. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Quote: 





warrenpchi said:


> ​


----------



## warrenpchi

LOL, thanks!  You be surprised what Photoshop skills + no shame can accomplish!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You too BTW!  Like you only organized the whole meet and everything.


----------



## BattleBrat

Argh,I would love to go, but I have to work!


----------



## warrenpchi

I can write your boss a note.


----------



## morserotonin

I am excited! See you guys at the end of the week!!


----------



## dallan

Though I don't like wandering into meets half way through, I guess it's better than not going at all. I will bring a pair of ed8 LE and w3000anv in that they weren't on the list last I checked. I was considering grabbing the v200 amp, I may be able to tie it to my ak120 if anyone wants to hear it or if there is still room on a table.

Think I would need a mini to RCA though.


----------



## iamoneagain

I just registered.  I'll be bringing the following.
   
  AT-L3000 headphones
  AT-DHA3000 amp/dac
   
  Shouldn't need a lot of space, hooking up to macbook pro.


----------



## third_eye

Quote: 





iamoneagain said:


> I just registered.  I'll be bringing the following.
> 
> AT-L3000 headphones
> AT-DHA3000 amp/dac
> ...


 
   
  Great, I set you up with a 1/2 table!


----------



## third_eye

Quote: 





dallan said:


> Though I don't like wandering into meets half way through, I guess it's better than not going at all. I will bring a pair of ed8 LE and w3000anv in that they weren't on the list last I checked. I was considering grabbing the v200 amp, I may be able to tie it to my ak120 if anyone wants to hear it or if there is still room on a table.
> 
> Think I would need a mini to RCA though.


 
   
  No problem. I will set you up with a half table!


----------



## mrspeakers

Just a reminder for SoCal Mad Dog owners with Alpha Pads; bring your 3.0 or 3.1 phones by for free tune ups to v3.2.
   
  Alpha Pads are required, if you have 840 pads or Dog Pads you'll need to buy pads.


----------



## Neccros

Count me out... I might be losing my job.... Cant think of this stuff right now.
   
  Sorry....


----------



## third_eye

Quote: 





neccros said:


> Count me out... I might be losing my job.... Cant think of this stuff right now.
> 
> Sorry....


 
   
  Sorry to hear. Many of us have been in that situation at one point or another. Things will get better.


----------



## risenfallen

Probably will be there, trying to get my friend in, too  May also bring some gears if he's willing to drive us from OC.


----------



## dallan

Quote: 





third_eye said:


> No problem. I will set you up with a half table!


 
  Thanks, 
  Looks like i am bringing a PS audio Digital Link dac, fed by either a CLAS or Fostex HP-P1 or AK120 as a transport.  Two have optical outs and one has a coaxial digital out.  Then the V200, i would bring the Zana Deux but it is being really finicky lately and i don't want it in my care at work either.  Then i guess i will just bring the W3000anv and the Ed8 LE.  If anyone really wants to hear the DX1000's let me know and i may try to fit them in.  I am leaving the HD800 at home, there are several of those already and have been heard by most.  So i guess you can add those what i am bringing to the list.  The week of the meet, i must have a problem with commitment.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Edit-Looks like you already got everything on there except the Violectric V200 amp and the PSaudio digital link(massively modded)-oldy but goody


----------



## warrenpchi

dallan, are you sure half a table is enough?  I suggest you take a whole one, just to have some room to spread things out a bit... and to accommodate multiple listeners.


----------



## Mike Dias

Hi everyone — just a quick note for Ultimate Ears. Bryce Carr will be at the event and we are glad to announce a show special. We're knocking off 20% on all our CIEMS (except for the UE-4's and the UE-PRM's) We're also offering musician earplugs for on $150.
   
  Please let us know if you want any swag like t-shirts and such and we'll have them waiting for you.
   
  I wish I was able to be there. It looks like it will be a blast.
   
  Many thanks,
   
  Mike


----------



## third_eye

Sweet!!


----------



## warrenpchi

Woo hoo!  I just saw news of our humble little meet on the homepage!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks Jude and Joe!


----------



## warrenpchi

Achtung!  If you're name is on the following list, could you please confirm what you are bringing to the meet?  I'm finalizing the meet map and gear lists tonight, and I just want to be as accurate as possible.  Thanks!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Also, if you think you need a table, definitely speak up and take one of the last ones!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  They're free after all.  How do you know if you'll need a table?  Well if it's too much to constantly carry with you, or you have anything that needs to be plugged in, a table would help.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  For example, wasmoh and bscheffel, I'm lookin' at you!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   

 *Frank Cooter >* Audio Note kit 2.1B, Metrum Octave, DIY amps w/DHT outputs, Koss ESP-950, Stax 507, LCD-2
 *n3rdling >* ???
 *e19650826 >* Gamma 2, Parasound DAC 1600HD, KGSSHV, CKKIII
 *gilency >* KGSSHV, SR-009 and Sigma404
 *Yakult >* ???
 *randytsuch >* pupdac, ifiaudio iDAC
 *sceleratus >* Macbook Pro, Schiit Bifrost (Uber + Gen 2 USB), Schiit Lyr, Tom Christiansen's "Damn Good" DIY 300B, Audeze LCD-2.2
 *azynneo >* WA22 (EML 5U4G and electroharmonix driver tubes followed by rca 6080 power)
 *Hiyono >* AK120, Emm labs dac2, Cavalli Liquid Glass, Audeze LCD-3, AKG K701, Audio-Technica ESW11 Ltd
 *fejnomit >* Lampizator, HE-6, SPL Phonitor (modded), HE-5 (modded), Sennheiser HD 800
 *dallan >* AlgoRhythm Solo -R, Ultrasone Edition 8 LE, W3000ANV
 *iamoneagain >* MacBook Pro, AT-DHA3000, AT-L3000
 *burnsbesq >* Lynx Hilo, Concero (w/iFi USB power supply), Fostex HP-P1, Gilmore Lite
 *mbritt >* ???
 *dsound >* PSOne, Musical Fidelity X-CANS, Bottlehead Crack (Speedballed), Sennheiser HD600
 *mike1127 >* PS Audio Lambda II, K Works SuperBerry DAC, Woo Audio WA6-SE, Hifiman EF5, Hifiman HE-500, Audeze LCD-2.2, Bravo (modded)
 *shirorisekine >* ???
 *morserotonin >* MacBook Pro, HRT MicroStreamer, Pioneer SE-A1000, Sennheiser HD 25-1-II, HifiMAN RE-400
 *mikemercer >* MacBook Pro, MYTEK Stereo192-DSD DAC, ALO Studio Six, Audeze LCD-3, Cardas Ear Speakers
 *Autark >* Schiit Modi, Schiit Magni, Audeze LCD-3
 *sko0byDoo >* ???
 *uzi >* HRT Musicstreamer II and II+, Burson Soloist, Bottlehead Crack (Speedball), Sennheiser HD650, Beyerdynamic DT 880/600, Beyerdynamic DT 770/80, Denon AH-D2000
 *FatmanSize48 >* Arcam rPac, ODAC, ALO Pan Am, Audeze LCD-2.5, Sennheiser Amperior
 *R_burke >* Shanling CD T100 w/built in headphone amp (RAM Modified), Woo WA2, Thunderpants TP1, Audio-Technica W5000


----------



## azynneo

bringing an anedio d2 an hd800 + a dhc complement rs upocc cable along with the woo 22


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





mrspeakers said:


> Just a reminder for SoCal Mad Dog owners with Alpha Pads; bring your 3.0 or 3.1 phones by for free tune ups to v3.2.
> 
> Alpha Pads are required, if you have 840 pads or Dog Pads you'll need to buy pads.


 
   
  Hey Dan, just wanted to say that this is really cool of you!  Thanks!


----------



## mrspeakers

Thanks!
   
  Also, we will have a "Pay cash, pay no sales tax" show special.


----------



## dallan

Quote: 





warrenpchi said:


> dallan, are you sure half a table is enough?  I suggest you take a whole one, just to have some room to spread things out a bit... and to accommodate multiple listeners.


 
  In another time a whole table would have been good but this is basically just a tranportable set up except for the W3000anv.  I am a little jumpy with them in that there is not a scratch on them so originally i wasn't even considering it but they have been said to give the TH900 a run for it's money and they weren't on the list so I feel i should.  Wish i could bring the Zana, just too much when not able to take time to set up since i am getting there late.  I wish it was less crazy because it probably needs to go to Craig for a fix on the switch and upgrade the to Low/High impedance.


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





dallan said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Roger that.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





dallan said:


> I wish it was less crazy because it probably needs to go to Craig for a fix on the switch and upgrade the to Low/High impedance.


 
   
  Um, isn't Craig going to be at the meet?


----------



## dallan

Yes, i just emailed him to see if he had time to give it attention.  If so, Guess i will try to bring it.........
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Thing have a tendency of getting complicated.  We'll see.


----------



## morserotonin

Quote: 





mrspeakers said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Also, we will have a "Pay cash, pay no sales tax" show special.


 
  Sadly I need to hold off on my order till August... but that is a cool deal!! Looking forward to seeing/hearing the new version in person.


----------



## FatmanSize48

Anyone want my ticket? First to PM gets it. Can't go due to transportation/change in plans


----------



## n3rdling

Not even sure what I'm bringing yet warren.  I have some stuff coming this week but I'm not sure if I'll get the package in time.  I'll likely bring something like Accuphase DP75 -> HeadAmp Aristaeus -> Stax SR-009.  I'll probably have a handful of other Stax headphones and amps as well.


----------



## Sko0byDoo

dallan said:


> *Wish i could bring the Zana, just too much when not able to take time to set up since i am getting there late.*




Really want to hear the Zana versus the rest....If it's not too much, can you bring it, please, please? Craig couldn't bring it since he couldn't get one done in time.


----------



## dallan

I'll try.


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





azynneo said:


> bringing an anedio d2 an hd800 + a dhc complement rs upocc cable along with the woo 22


 
   
  Got it!  Thanks azynneo!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





mrspeakers said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Also, we will have a "Pay cash, pay no sales tax" show special.


 
   
  Also very, very cool!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





dallan said:


> Yes, i just emailed him to see if he had time to give it attention.  If so, Guess i will try to bring it.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Right, well if he's busy then he's busy.  But no harm in at least asking... even if it's to get it fitted into the schedule sometime in the future.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





fatmansize48 said:


> Anyone want my ticket? First to PM gets it. Can't go due to transportation/change in plans


 
   
  Wait, seriously, maybe someone could give you a ride.  About where in SoCal are you?
   
  Quote: 





n3rdling said:


> Not even sure what I'm bringing yet warren.  I have some stuff coming this week but I'm not sure if I'll get the package in time.  I'll likely bring something like Accuphase DP75 -> HeadAmp Aristaeus -> Stax SR-009.  I'll probably have a handful of other Stax headphones and amps as well.


 
   
  Hmm, okay, I'll put you down as bring the "Accuphase DP75 -> HeadAmp Aristaeus -> Stax SR-009" chain at the very least.  But please feel free to bring as much as you like, we've got a whole table dedicated for you.


----------



## Sam Edwards

I'm going to try to make it. Bringing AK120 and Sennheiser IE80's.
  Cheers,
  Sam Edwards


----------



## third_eye

Quote: 





sam edwards said:


> I'm going to try to make it. Bringing AK120 and Sennheiser IE80's.
> Cheers,
> Sam Edwards


 
   
  Great, added you to the list!


----------



## third_eye

A nice package of goodies for the meet just arrived from Moon-Audio! I think we could dedicate an entire table or 2 to all of the awesome cables that will be there on Saturday.


----------



## Autark

If you need my space, I'm happy to give that up. Looks like there is going to be a lot of amazing gear present. Looking forward to it.


----------



## gilency

Bringing what you have listed. Don't have any fancy DACs.
  If anybody wants to show a fancy DAC with the KGSSHV feel free to do so.
  My music is mainly classical and some jazz. And feel free to connect your own music to my Mac.


----------



## GaryPham

Hi guys!  I will be attending as well and am bringing 2 guests, so please +2 for me.  See ya all there! = D


----------



## n3rdling

Quote: 





gilency said:


> Bringing what you have listed. Don't have any fancy DACs.
> If anybody wants to show a fancy DAC with the KGSSHV feel free to do so.
> My music is mainly classical and some jazz. And feel free to connect your own music to my Mac.


 
  I have a DIY Pass D1 I can bring if you want.


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





sam edwards said:


> I'm going to try to make it. Bringing AK120 and Sennheiser IE80's.
> Cheers,
> Sam Edwards


 
   
  Welcome!  Even if you can only stop by for part of the day, you should definitely try.  We'd be happy to have you join us!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





autark said:


> If you need my space, I'm happy to give that up. Looks like there is going to be a lot of amazing gear present. Looking forward to it.


 
   
  Oh no, we've got room!  You;re not getting out is it that easily, lol!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





garypham said:


> Hi guys!  I will be attending as well and am bringing 2 guests, so please +2 for me.  See ya all there! = D


 
   
  Excellent!  Were you at last year's L.A. meet?


----------



## russtafarian

My friend Gary and I will be there.  Thanks.
   
  Russ


----------



## Aegentirony

Not sure since this is my first audiophile meet as to what the **** i am supposed to be doing lol 
  Do i bring my walkman and cans and just hang out? And can i plug my walkman into everyones amps/cans to try? i just dont wanna be rude! I wanna know the groundrules!


----------



## mikemercer

Quote: 





russtafarian said:


> My friend Gary and I will be there.  Thanks.
> 
> Russ


 
  AWESOME Russ!!
   
  Will be SO cool to have you there bro!
   
  I'll be there w/ my buddies, and the ALO Studio Six, MYTEK STEREO192-DSD DAC, Audeze LCD3's, Sennheiser HD800's
  and Grado SR2251's + al Nordost cabling and Quantum power!!
   
  We're up North right now, but am coming back to LA tonight.
   
  Gonna be SICK!!


----------



## maiden7705

See you this saturday folks!


----------



## maiden7705

I will bring in my Philips Fidelio X1


----------



## purrin

Quote: 





aegentirony said:


> Not sure since this is my first audiophile meet as to what the **** i am supposed to be doing lol
> Do i bring my walkman and cans and just hang out? And can i plug my walkman into everyones amps/cans to try? i just dont wanna be rude! I wanna know the groundrules!


 
   
  Plugging your walkman into the "big-boy" amps as a source may be too inconvenient. But most everyone will allow you to plug in your headphones. Key is just to ask. People are pretty chill and friendly.
   
  Since there are a lot of newer folks showing up, I might reiterate the following:
   
_The standard procedure is to turn down the volume pot, remove current headphone jack, plug in your headphones, and then turn up the volume. Basically always turn down volume before switching headphones._
   
  Also make sure the headphones are plugged in properly (and everything else is working) while turning up the volume. One year, there was one guy who plugged in his headphone into the wrong amp, and kept turning up the volume on one of my headphones which was the one actually plugged in. A few guys noted this and screamed at him to stop.


----------



## maiden7705

Quote: 





purrin said:


> Plugging your walkman into the "big-boy" amps as a source may be too inconvenient. But most everyone will allow you to plug in your headphones. Key is just to ask. People are pretty chill and friendly.
> 
> Since there are a lot of newer folks showing up, I might reiterate the following:
> 
> ...


 
  Haha, should have been there!


----------



## Aegentirony

Quote: 





purrin said:


> Plugging your walkman into the "big-boy" amps as a source may be too inconvenient. But most everyone will allow you to plug in your headphones. Key is just to ask. People are pretty chill and friendly.
> 
> Since there are a lot of newer folks showing up, I might reiterate the following:
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks! as most of my stuff is pretty cheap, im looking to try out some of the portable amps and some of the higher end setups that i can dream about that night! i just love music and headphones so im amped to check all this out! as for the "big boy" amp statement...i assume you mean its just not worth it to use my little mp3 player on the bigger setups? im gonna feel pretty lame bringing my mdr vx100's and my phillips she3580 iems...but at least ill get to see if anything makes a difference!


----------



## purrin

maiden7705 said:


> Haha, should have been there!


 

   
  Well, I've seen stranger stuff like a Beyer? headphone launched 30ft across the room!
   
  Quote: 





aegentirony said:


> Thanks! as most of my stuff is pretty cheap, im looking to try out some of the portable amps and some of the higher end setups that i can dream about that night! i just love music and headphones so im amped to check all this out! as for the "big boy" amp statement...i assume you mean its just not worth it to use my little mp3 player on the bigger setups? im gonna feel pretty lame bringing my mdr vx100's and my phillips she3580 iems...but at least ill get to see if anything makes a difference!


 
   
  Well, I think part of it is that it's a pain to unplug / plug in sources while other folks are waiting. The TOTL rigs tend to be popular. Don't worry about what you bring. I'm bringing stuff on behalf of Cavalli Audio, otherwise I would have walked in with nothing (or my Beats) and just enjoyed being in fancy toy store of sorts. If you are super curious, I'll let you plug in your mp3 player in the amp I'm bringing.


----------



## Aegentirony

Quote: 





purrin said:


> Well, I've seen stranger stuff like a Beyer? headphone launched 30ft across the room!
> 
> 
> Well, I think part of it is that it's a pain to unplug / plug in sources while other folks are waiting. The TOTL rigs tend to be popular. Don't worry about what you bring. I'm bringing stuff on behalf of Cavalli Audio, otherwise I would have walked in with nothing (or my Beats) and just enjoyed being in fancy toy store of sorts. If you are super curious, I'll let you plug in your mp3 player in the amp I'm bringing.


 
  Cool , thanks alot ..The fancy toy store comment is right on..Thats how im feeling ! I'll look out for your name tag and introduce myself!


----------



## mrspeakers

We like to bring a Pure i20 dock so iPhone/iPod users can listen to their own source material on our rigs. Much easier and higher quality than a Walkman...


----------



## azynneo

Quote: 





purrin said:


> Well, I've seen stranger stuff like a Beyer? headphone launched 30ft across the room!
> 
> 
> Well, I think part of it is that it's a pain to unplug / plug in sources while other folks are waiting. The TOTL rigs tend to be popular. Don't worry about what you bring. I'm bringing stuff on behalf of Cavalli Audio, otherwise I would have walked in with nothing (or my Beats) and just enjoyed being in fancy toy store of sorts. If you are super curious, I'll let you plug in your mp3 player in the amp I'm bringing.


 
  can i plug in my old motorolla phone with ringtones in your amp?


----------



## Aegentirony

Quote: 





mrspeakers said:


> We like to bring a Pure i20 dock so iPhone/iPod users can listen to their own source material on our rigs. Much easier and higher quality than a Walkman...


 
  Maybe easier, But not everyone owns a ipod or iphone? And sound quality should be similar i would say ! Guess we will see! Kinda seems like a shot at my walkman comments?


----------



## kokushu

So I guess I will be taking fatman place at the show.  I appreciate him giving me his tickets.  Now only to decide which gears to bring with me?  HD800 or LCD2


----------



## mikemercer

Quote: 





mrspeakers said:


> We like to bring a Pure i20 dock so iPhone/iPod users can listen to their own source material on our rigs. Much easier and higher quality than a Walkman...


 
  Yeah I think I'm going to bring the Wadia dock, or perhaps the Algo Solo for that.
  I got this killer YBA ipod/iPhone dock but the damn thing only has USB and analog out
  (no coax)
   
  My Wadia dock is the older model (doesn't support iPhone).
  Just bring the Cypher Labs Algo Solo you think??
   
  and I regret not getting to hear your cans at The Headphonium (and I should've had
  you there at your own table - I'm so sorry about that).  I hear amazing things and
  I'm pumped to hear them on the ALO Studio Six! I'm bringin' that badboy and maybe
  my E.A.R HP4 (my current reference)


----------



## Kamakahah

maiden7705 said:


> I will bring in my Philips Fidelio X1




Thanks for bringing them, I was hoping someone would have a pair.


----------



## mrspeakers

Quote: 





aegentirony said:


> Maybe easier, But not everyone owns a ipod or iphone? And sound quality should be similar i would say ! Guess we will see! Kinda seems like a shot at my walkman comments?


 
   
  No shot at all, iOS devices are simply more widely used, and while unfortunately it may not work for you, in general it's the easiest way besides CDs (which for a discless Mac like mine won't work) to enable people to play their own source material without messing about with cables during a busy meet...  
   
  I don't have a quality transport for CDs right now, but that's probably a good future investment.


----------



## mrspeakers

Quote: 





mikemercer said:


> and I regret not getting to hear your cans at The Headphonium (and I should've had
> you there at your own table - I'm so sorry about that).  I hear amazing things and
> I'm pumped to hear them on the ALO Studio Six! I'm bringin' that badboy and maybe
> my E.A.R HP4 (my current reference)


 
   
  I look forward to hearing them on the ALO as well, I've been getting some questions I can't answer about the SQ....  See you Saturday!


----------



## Aegentirony

Quote: 





mrspeakers said:


> No shot at all, iOS devices are simply more widely used, and while unfortunately it may not work for you, in general it's the easiest way besides CDs (which for a discless Mac like mine won't work) to enable people to play their own source material without messing about with cables during a busy meet...
> 
> I don't have a quality transport for CDs right now, but that's probably a good future investment.


 
  Cool thanks for your reasoning...You are right. Hope to meet you there as well!


----------



## levinhatz

Glad to see this thread heating up in the days leading up to the event. I can't wait. I've been to the last two LA meets and this should be every bit as big or even bigger than the last two.


----------



## warrenpchi

Yup!  Here's hoping it will be one of the best L.A. meets ever!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  It's been an absolute madhouse just helping out, I can only imagine what third_eye is going through.  So in case I forget to say this later due to the hustle and bustle of the goings on and what not... THANKS  FOR EVERYTHING ETHAN!!!




   
   
  And just to kick things up a notch, Ethan and I have just finished the meet maps, which are now off to print:
   
​  ​ ​  ​ ​   
  I dunno, looks kinda epic to me!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Great gear, great peeps, what more could we ask for?


----------



## gilency

n3rdling said:


> I have a DIY Pass D1 I can bring if you want.



Sure! Thanks Milos..
I haven't yet figured out if I need more than what I have, or how much of a difference it makes.


----------



## doremusc

Hey Guys!  I just signed up for the meet. Looking forward to checking out the gear and meeting you guys.  I've got a pair of He-400's and a Schiit Modi/Magni stack that I could bring though I see that others are already bringing them, so I'll leave those at home .  Also have a pair of Etymotic ER4S though those are hard to share inner ear headphones due to sanitation.  Though i've got a couple extra tips if someone really wanted to hear them.  I'll see you there!
   
  EDIT:
  Does anybody know if Schiit is going to have some of their products there?  I've been mulling over grabbing their 6" RCA cables to clean up the wiring of the Modi/Magni.


----------



## third_eye

Quote: 





doremusc said:


> Hey Guys!  I just signed up for the meet. Looking forward to checking out the gear and meeting you guys.  I've got a pair of He-400's and a Schiit Modi/Magni stack that I could bring though I see that others are already bringing them, so I'll leave those at home .  Also have a pair of Etymotic ER4S though those are hard to share inner ear headphones due to sanitation.  Though i've got a couple extra tips if someone really wanted to hear them.  I'll see you there!
> 
> EDIT:
> Does anybody know if Schiit is going to have some of their products there?  I've been mulling over grabbing their 6" RCA cables to clean up the wiring of the Modi/Magni.


 
   
  Welcome, added you to the list!
   
  Schiit will be there will plenty of products!!


----------



## Spiderman

Yo, I don't know if I will be able to make it this weekend, the meet just seemed to come up so fast so atm consider me pending, either way I hope you guys have an awesome time


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





doremusc said:


> EDIT:
> Does anybody know if Schiit is going to have some of their products there?  I've been mulling over grabbing their 6" RCA cables to clean up the wiring of the Modi/Magni.


 
   
  Well, they're probably gonna bring an extra PYST cable now...


----------



## third_eye

Quote: 





spiderman said:


> Yo, I don't know if I will be able to make it this weekend, the meet just seemed to come up so fast so atm consider me pending, either way I hope you guys have an awesome time


 
   
  Hey, we're counting on you!  Hope you can make it.


----------



## Gilly87

I'll be there  Bringing my HD598, DT770 LEs, PX100-IIs, HD25-1 IIs, SE215s, and Klipsch X10s, along with my HRT Microstreamer and, if it arrives in time, the new HRT Music Streamer HD O_o Would be good to have table space, maybe half a table/enough space for my laptop and cans, but I can survive without it


----------



## purrin

Just an FYI:
   
  Many TOTL rigs in the past have been CD only rigs. It might be a good idea to burn a CD of your favorite music.


----------



## russtafarian

I wasn't planning on bringing any gear, but I have a Benchmark DAC2, Wywires USB cable, and Jriver laptop with lots of hi-rez DSD and PCM files.  I didn't see Benchmark on the gear list so if there's any interest in me bringing it, let me know. 
   
  Russ


----------



## third_eye

Quote: 





russtafarian said:


> I wasn't planning on bringing any gear, but I have a Benchmark DAC2, Wywires USB cable, and Jriver laptop with lots of hi-rez DSD and PCM files.  I didn't see Benchmark on the gear list so if there's any interest in me bringing it, let me know.
> 
> Russ


 
   
  YES, please bring!!


----------



## third_eye

Quote: 





gilly87 said:


> I'll be there  Bringing my HD598, DT770 LEs, PX100-IIs, HD25-1 IIs, SE215s, and Klipsch X10s, along with my HRT Microstreamer and, if it arrives in time, the new HRT Music Streamer HD O_o Would be good to have table space, maybe half a table/enough space for my laptop and cans, but I can survive without it


 

 Nice! We will make space!


----------



## Gilly87

Ok, don't cramp anyone on my behalf as I don't have any truly incredible gear   but I would only need about 2'-3' on the end of a table.
  Quote: 





third_eye said:


> Nice! We will make space!


----------



## azynneo

Quote: 





russtafarian said:


> I wasn't planning on bringing any gear, but I have a Benchmark DAC2, Wywires USB cable, and Jriver laptop with lots of hi-rez DSD and PCM files.  I didn't see Benchmark on the gear list so if there's any interest in me bringing it, let me know.
> 
> Russ


 
  I wanna listen to that BMD2 bring it


----------



## warrenpchi

Gilly87 & Russtafarian,
   
  You guys have been added, so now you MUST BRING!


----------



## morserotonin

Quote: 





warrenpchi said:


> Gilly87 & Russtafarian,
> 
> You guys have been added, so now you MUST BRING!


 
  This is looking to be so much fun!!!


----------



## third_eye

There is going to be a ridiculous amount of gear. Note to self: must try to relax and enjoy the meet.


----------



## melomaniac

registered (and will bring a guest who'll register upon arrival), but won't bring much gear


----------



## Gilly87

Sweeeet! :-D


----------



## morserotonin

Quote: 





third_eye said:


> There is going to be a ridiculous amount of gear. Note to self: must try to relax and enjoy the meet.


 
  yes please try to!


----------



## Kamakahah

Quote: 





third_eye said:


> There is going to be a ridiculous amount of gear. Note to self: must try to relax and enjoy the meet.


 
   
  This is exactly what is going through my mind. I'm going to have to make a priority list so I get to what I want to hear most. Enough equipment for 2-3 days of meet. So excited!


----------



## Ssimonvii

Planning to bring:

Hd800s
D5000
VDac II
Fiio E7/E9


----------



## dallan

Well, Zana Deux is not coming but the Violectric V200 is, and it is no slouch.  Some who have HD800 may want to hook up to it due to the synergy.  It also works well with the two phones i am bringing.  Noticed that the V200 is not yet on the list.  So the setup will probably be iPod/Fostex HP-P1 optical out->heavily modded Psaudio Digital Link Dac->V200->W3000anv or ED8LE.  I should also have the CLAS/Pico Power as well as the AK120 which i want to compare firmwares with, i am using the 1.0 which i am very happy with but there have been three changes to the firmware and may want to move to the 1.30
   
  To my table mate, lamoneagin I will not see you until at least 1pm so don't get lonely
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 have to work to pay for the goodies i'm afraid.


----------



## russtafarian

> Gilly87 & Russtafarian,
> 
> You guys have been added, so now you MUST BRING!


 
   
   
  My stable of phones is modest but I'll bring Ultrasone Pro 650's and ATH-AS700's to have something available.  
   
  I also have a pair of early '80s Stax Sigmas (low bias) with transformer box but no amp to drive them.
   
  Russ


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





dallan said:


> Noticed that the V200 is not yet on the list.


 
   
  Wait, did I totally forget to list that?  Wasn't in the list I compiled for some reason... I must've missed it.


----------



## warrenpchi

HEADS UP!  LAST MINUTE REQUEST PLEASE...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  If you'd like your first (and/or last) name to be pre-printed on your badge... and you haven't already contacted me... PLEASE let me know what it is a.s.a.p.! 
   
  There are two versions of the badges.  The first version (below left) lists both your Head-Fi handle and your first name.  The second (below right) has your Head-Fi handle, and a space for you to write in your own name.  The first version looks better (IMO), especially considering the lanyard.  So if you want the first version... I'll need your first name please.  Let's say midnight tonight (Pacific Time) is the deadline.  Thanks everyone!
   

   
  EDIT:  Just wanted to point out that - unless you SPECIFICALLY ask me to do so (and no, just giving me your last name doesn't count as such) - I will only be including first names.  The whole point is for us to know what to call each other when we meet/talk... not to arm identity thieves cruising the hotel, lol.


----------



## dallan

Okay, finally just ordered the ticket. Do you have a list or do we have to print it out.  My printer is a pain, i have to disconnect everything and carry my computer down stairs to do it.


----------



## warrenpchi

Nope, not necessary.  third_eye's got a list.


----------



## mikemercer

Quote: 





warrenpchi said:


> HEADS UP!  LAST MINUTE REQUEST PLEASE...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Mike Hunt
  W/ Master Baiter Inc.


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





mikemercer said:


> Mike Hunt
> W/ Master Baiter Inc.


 
   
  Lol, don't tempt me.


----------



## Whitetriton

Just registered/paid.  Looking forward to the meet.  First name is Sean.


----------



## warrenpchi

Thanks Sean, your badge is complete.  See you at the meet!


----------



## third_eye

REMINDER: If you are hosting a table, please bring power strips and an extension cord!


----------



## Whitetriton

Excellent.  Thank you.


----------



## mikemercer

Quote: 





third_eye said:


> REMINDER: If you are hosting a table, please bring power strips and an extension cord!


 
   
  YEAH YEAH
   
  power baby~!!!
   
  getting PSYCHED


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





third_eye said:


> REMINDER: If you are hosting a table, please bring power strips and an extension cord!


 
   
  Sage advice!  You guys would be surprised how many people show up without a way to plug things in...
   
  Quote: 





whitetriton said:


> Excellent.  Thank you.


 
   
  You're welcome of course!


----------



## sonictransducer

Just registered.  Looking forward to my first meet!
   
  -Jake


----------



## irag

Registered. First name Ira


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





irag said:


> Registered. First name Ira


 
   
  Got it!


----------



## russtafarian

For my nametag: Russ
For my friend's nametag: GaryZ

Thanks


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





russtafarian said:


> For my nametag: Russ
> For my friend's nametag: GaryZ
> 
> Thanks


 
   
  Done!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Any more guys?  Only 15 minutes left.
   
  EDIT:  Annnnnddddd... done.  Thanks to everyone who responded!  Now to finish all these up.


----------



## Asr

One other thing that hasn't been mentioned but really should: I hope that at least some Head-Fiers will have cameras, or other convenient photographic devices, at the meet too. I've seen too many meet impressions threads lately that didn't have many photos, or any at all. And a lot of meet impressions threads overwhelmingly tend to lack impressions too, for whatever reason. More people really need to write impressions and/or post pics, otherwise future generations of Head-Fiers will just see the meet planning threads and not the results. Do it for posterity! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It can help create good press after the meet too - if you had a great time, why not share that with all of Head-Fi?
   
  Plus, meet impressions threads are a great place to say thanks to the organizer(s), especially for those who might not have gotten to say it in-person. It takes a lot of work to organize a meet, especially one of this size, and third_eye deserves major credit, kudos, & thanks for pulling it off. Heck, as a non-attendee, I'd like to say thanks to him for organizing this regional meet, and I'm sure everyone attending will appreciate it too.


----------



## nhlducks35

Hey guys this is my first meet, so I'm super excited to see what you guys bring.
   
  I'll be bringing the Sony MDR Ma900


----------



## Klesk

I'll be attending. Most likely, I will be bring a K1000 (bass heavy), K550, and a K701 with both stock and 65th pads.


----------



## Kamakahah

klesk said:


> I'll be attending. Most likely, I will be bring a K1000 (bass heavy), K550, and a K701 with both stock and 65th pads.




I need to find you to try out your 701 with the 65th pads. Was hoping to try the Annies, but that is the next best thing.


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





asr said:


> One other thing that hasn't been mentioned but really should: I hope that at least some Head-Fiers will have cameras, or other convenient photographic devices, at the meet too. I've seen too many meet impressions threads lately that didn't have many photos, or any at all. And a lot of meet impressions threads overwhelmingly tend to lack impressions too, for whatever reason. More people really need to write impressions and/or post pics, otherwise future generations of Head-Fiers will just see the meet planning threads and not the results. Do it for posterity!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Agreed!  I'm almost positive that several attendees will be rocking some photo-fi gear (you know who you are).  Plus, I know at least one person that's going to do vid caps.  But yes, pics or it didn't happen right?  I'll try to snap a few myself.
   
  Quote: 





asr said:


> Plus, meet impressions threads are a great place to say thanks to the organizer(s), especially for those who might not have gotten to say it in-person. It takes a lot of work to organize a meet, especially one of this size, and third_eye deserves major credit, kudos, & thanks for pulling it off. Heck, as a non-attendee, I'd like to say thanks to him for organizing this regional meet, and I'm sure everyone attending will appreciate it too.


 
   
  Yes, dear lawd yes!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm not sure most people know exactly how much work goes into putting a meet together.  purrin alluded to the level of dedication necessary shortly after Changfest this past February.  To add to that, and in short, it is NOT a trivial undertaking.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So srsly folks, hats off to third_eye for putting all of this together.  This is shaping up to be a huge meet, which makes his effort all the more astounding!


----------



## azynneo

use Neo for me


----------



## HK_sends

Hey folks,
   
  I'm sure this has been asked before but I just didn't see it.  This will be my first Meet and I was wondering if I could bring my LCD-2/Q-Audio cable to sample some of the fine amps that are there?  I have a 4-pin XLR connector and single-end adapter.  Also, can/should I bring a CD?  There are a couple of tracks I usually use for sound comparisons.
   
  I apologize for the trouble, I just want to understand and respect the Meet protocol.
   
   
  Looking forward to seeing everybody there.  I'll try to bring my camera as well.
   
  Cheers and all the best!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## third_eye

Quote: 





hk_sends said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I'm sure this has been asked before but I just didn't see it.  This will be my first meet and I was wondering if I could bring my LCD-2/Q-Audio cable to sample some of the fine amps that are there?  I have a 4-pin XLR connector and single-end adapter.
> Also, can/should I bring a CD?  There are a couple of tracks I use for comparisons.
> ...


 
   
  Yes, of course! I think that's the best approach to hearing various amps and I believe there are a few CD source based rigs.
   
  We're in the homestretch now!


----------



## HK_sends

Quote: 





third_eye said:


> Yes, of course! I think that's the best approach to hearing various amps and I believe there are a few CD source based rigs.
> 
> We're in the homestretch now!


 
  Awesome!  Thanks!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## Gilly87

Heya third_eye, 

My name is George for my name tag.

As far as extension cords go, how much length are we going to need? 20 ft? 50? 100?


----------



## third_eye

Quote: 





gilly87 said:


> Heya third_eye,
> 
> My name is George for my name tag.
> 
> As far as extension cords go, how much length are we going to need? 20 ft? 50? 100?


 

 Thanks George. Most outlets will be within 10-15' max so 20 is perfect.


----------



## burnspbesq

A friendly reminder:

If you're planning to put a few favorite tracks on a USB thumb-drive for tomorrow, please make absolutely certain that your drive is free of viruses, malware, etc.

You'd be amazed at how many people, especially Mac users, haven't implemented robust security measures.

You don't want to be responsible for creating a bot-net or borking a bunch of friends' computers.

See y'all tomorrow.


----------



## junkimchi

Very excited to attend my first meet. 
   
  Just a quick question, what is the best way to bring my multiple headphones? A backpack?


----------



## third_eye

We're getting CLOSE!!!!
   
  For those that have not yet purchased tickets, the link is below. If you decide to pay at the door, PLEASE bring exact change ($20).
   
   
*Admission Fee*
   
*$15 online* - *http://2013laregionalmeet.eventbrite.com/* (*please register early and post in the thread if you have registered)*
*$20 cash at door*


----------



## third_eye

Quote: 





junkimchi said:


> Very excited to attend my first meet.
> 
> Just a quick question, what is the best way to bring my multiple headphones? A backpack?


 
   
  Welcome! Backpack would be a good call, I think.


----------



## Aegentirony

Quote: 





junkimchi said:


> Very excited to attend my first meet.
> 
> Just a quick question, what is the best way to bring my multiple headphones? A backpack?


 
  Also my first meet! We should hang!


----------



## randytsuch

Quote: 





hk_sends said:


> Also, can/should I bring a CD?  There are a couple of tracks I usually use for sound comparisons.


 
   
  I would also bring music on a USB stick and/or a sd card.
   
  Randy


----------



## n3rdling

You should bring music on both a USB stick and CD.  Some people have computers only and others have CD players only at meets.


----------



## junkimchi

So generally are people ok with you trying their setups as long as you aren't being an idiot? I have this sense that most people are expecting some other experience in trade. 
   
  I'm assuming its to late to sign up for even half a table? I would be able to bring the following things
   
  - Audio-GD NFB 3.2
  - HRT Music Streamer II
  - JDSLabs O2
  - Little Dot MKIII with a variety of tubes
  - Beyerdynamic DT990 600 ohm
  - HD650 with rewired Cardas
  - AKG K702


----------



## azynneo

Quote: 





junkimchi said:


> So generally are people ok with you trying their setups as long as you aren't being an idiot? I have this sense that most people are expecting some other experience in trade.
> 
> I'm assuming its to late to sign up for even half a table? I would be able to bring the following things
> 
> ...


 
  well I wouldn't clutter it all in a backpack.


----------



## junkimchi

Quote: 





azynneo said:


> well I wouldn't clutter it all in a backpack.


 
  haha yeah that's what I'm saying. I wouldn't be bring all that stuff unless I can somehow get last minute table space!
   
  If anyone is interested in the smaller things (HRT and the O2) I will gladly have those on me and most likely my beyerdynamics


----------



## HK_sends

randytsuch said:


> I would also bring music on a USB stick and/or a sd card.
> 
> Randy



 
 That makes sense...Thanks!


----------



## HK_sends

n3rdling said:


> You should bring music on both a USB stick and CD.  Some people have computers only and others have CD players only at meets.



 
 I can do that!


----------



## uzi

Quote: 





junkimchi said:


> If anyone is interested in the smaller things (HRT and the O2) I will gladly have those on me and most likely my beyerdynamics


 
  I'll be bringing an HRT MS II and an HRT MS II+.  If anyone wants to do a side by side comparison, the difference is pretty easily apparent to me.


----------



## azynneo

Quote: 





uzi said:


> I'll be bringing an HRT MS II and an HRT MS II+.  If anyone wants to do a side by side comparison, the difference is pretty easily apparent to me.


 
  wow you're coming from the bay?


----------



## doremusc

I've seen a lot of people mention bringing USB and CD's. Will a lot of the people there be okay or have it set up so we can plug in via headphone out if we bring the proper cables, like 1/8 to 1/8 or 1/8 to RCA?


----------



## Watermutt

Hello Everyone,
  Looking forward to enjoying this meet!  I'm a brand new member who decided to kick off his membership
  by attending this great opportunity to have some fun and enjoy some crazy head-fi equipment!    Who knows, I 
  may even buy my first headphone if things go well!     
  Oliver


----------



## doremusc

watermutt said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Looking forward to enjoying this meet!  I'm a brand new member who decided to kick off his membership
> by attending this great opportunity to have some fun and enjoy some crazy head-fi equipment!    Who knows, I
> may even buy my first headphone if things go well!
> Oliver




That's awesome to hear! I was actually going to do the same but got impatient and bought a pair of he-400


----------



## third_eye

Quote: 





watermutt said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Looking forward to enjoying this meet!  I'm a brand new member who decided to kick off his membership
> by attending this great opportunity to have some fun and enjoy some crazy head-fi equipment!    Who knows, I
> may even buy my first headphone if things go well!
> Oliver


 

 Wow, crazy good timing!!


----------



## third_eye

Friendly reminder.....don't pull up to the front of the hotel to unload your gear!
  
  
 *LOADING/UNLOADING INFORMATION*
  
 Attendees hosting tables will need to use the loading dock located on Vassar Street behind the hotel for loading and unloading of equipment. Hotel security is located at the loading dock and can help direct guests to the meeting rooms on the 2nd floor.  For a quick description, guests will make a left when entering the hotel from the loading dock area, go through double doors to the elevator (it only goes to the 2nd floor), follow the hallway upon exiting the elevator through the double doors that open to the Ventura Foyer.  After unloading vehicles meet attendees can move their vehicles to the parking structure or to available street parking.


----------



## Aegentirony

Ill be the guy with a walkman and modded Sony Zx100's Lame i know but its all i got...i feel im in for quite an experience !


----------



## uzi

Quote: 





azynneo said:


> wow you're coming from the bay?


 
  Yup.  Works out nicely for me... I grew up in Studio City, where my folks still live.  I'm bringing my two little kids down and leaving them with the (very enthusiastic) grandparents.  Meanwhile, my wife gets to work on projects around the house that are harder to do with the munchkins around.  Oh, and it's my dad's birthday on Sunday.
   
  All good stuff, of course, but let's not forget that I get to hang out with fellow headphone junkies again.  (This'll be my fourth meet... two in the Bay Area, two in LA.)


----------



## livewire

Yo! - Just registered. Name is Jim.
   
  Wanna stay mobile, for S&G's I'll be bringing my Sony MDR-V6 and a (somewhat portable) MicroKorg Synthesizer.


----------



## Deadneddz

Registered for me and one guest.


----------



## third_eye

It's great to see so many people jump on board at the last minute! If you can please PM Warren directly with your full name, and names of any guests you may have as we might still be able to squeeze out a few more printed name badges.


----------



## rimrocks

Hello,
  I'd like to register the intent of two people attending the HEad-Fi show tomorrow at the Marriott, Warner Center.
  Names: Mike Smyth and Stephen Smyth.
  We're from outside the USA - does that count for a discount?
  In any event we'll just be paying at the door.
  Best regards,
  Rimrocks


----------



## livewire

@third_eye - Done!


----------



## maiden7705

Quote: 





rimrocks said:


> Hello,
> I'd like to register the intent of two people attending the HEad-Fi show tomorrow at the Marriott, Warner Center.
> Names: Mike Smyth and Stephen Smyth.
> We're from outside the USA - does that count for a discount?
> ...


 
  wow in that case i should also get discount and refund of my ticket!  cause i am, though working here, from East India and dont yet have my green card


----------



## azynneo

Quote: 





rimrocks said:


> Hello,
> I'd like to register the intent of two people attending the HEad-Fi show tomorrow at the Marriott, Warner Center.
> Names: Mike Smyth and Stephen Smyth.
> We're from outside the USA - does that count for a discount?
> ...


 
  I know this may sound stupid but, are you part of the svs smyth realisers? Or rather.. are you resellers for them?


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Hey all, we're looking forward to tomorrow!
   
  So much so, that it looks like nearly the whole crew will be there at some point: me, Mike, Rina, Tony, Alex, Heather...though we might have to smuggle Alex and Heather in, since we were dumb enough not to get badges for them early enough.
   
  But, in any case, if you have questions, we won't have an excuse for having no answers...ask Mike about digital, Tony about Linux, Rina and Heather about sound, and me, well, just expect me to be my normal marketing-shill self.


----------



## uzi

Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> just expect me to be my normal marketing-shill self.


 
   
  Hey Jason, are you bringing any Bifrosts with Uber and Gen 2 USB?  I would love to borrow one for about an hour to A/B with what I've got... and perhaps put in an order...


----------



## n3rdling

in addition to the stuff I posted earlier I'll also be bringing an assortment of various stax lambdas and amps. they'll be for sale since I need to unload some of it. I figure I'll have less to pack when I leave and you'll save on shipping. bring cash if interested


----------



## vincent199122

I know this is kind of late, but I'm joining the meet tomorrow.


----------



## Tyll Hertsens

I'm here.
   
  I'm working on my laptop in the restaurant.
   
  If you're here, come join me and save me from work!


----------



## livewire

So did you fly, drive or ride the Feejer?


----------



## blubliss

Is there still a half table left?
I would bring:
ECP DSHA-1
ECP L-2

HD800
LCD2.2
R10

AMARRA MODEL 4


----------



## burnspbesq

Quote: 





blubliss said:


> Is there still a half table left?
> I would bring:
> ECP DSHA-1
> ECP L-2
> ...


 

 If nothing else works, I'll make room for your L-2 at my table; I'm dying to hear that baby.  Does it have SE or balanced inputs, so that I know which interconnects to bring?


----------



## Tyll Hertsens

Quote: 





livewire said:


> So did you fly, drive or ride the Feejer?


 
   
  I flew.
   
  Took me longer in the taxi to get from LAX to the hotel than it did to get from SLC to LAX.
   
  Taxi cost more than my entire fuel bill from Bozeman to LA an back.


----------



## Tyll Hertsens

Quote: 





blubliss said:


> Is there still a half table left?
> I would bring:
> ECP DSHA-1
> *ECP L-2
> ...


 
   
   
  :drool


----------



## PopandLocke

I'm signing up late as hell, but I'll be there with what relevant gear I have.  Namely an iBasso D6 and AKG K701's.  See you all tomorrow!


----------



## Tyll Hertsens

Done eatin', done workin', going to bed.
   
  See you guys tomorrow!!!


----------



## howdy

is there a schedule for upcoming events? I live in minnesota and would love to go to one of these, just not willing to drive or fly 1500 miles.


----------



## livewire

Gunite!


----------



## Insidious Meme

howdy said:


> is there a schedule for upcoming events? I live in minnesota and would love to go to one of these, just not willing to drive or fly 1500 miles.




Well there's a Minneapolis meet. It's also around the same time as the LA Meet tomorrow.

Minneapolis Meet Thread.


----------



## third_eye

blubliss said:


> Is there still a half table left?
> I would bring:
> ECP DSHA-1
> ECP L-2
> ...




YES!!


----------



## azynneo

Quote: 





third_eye said:


> YES!!


 
  NO!!
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
  yes


----------



## blubliss

Paid registration for myself and stv1756.


----------



## sceleratus




----------



## kokushu

Getting ready for tomorrow.  I hope to get to talk to everybody and learn more about being an audiophile.  Hope everybody try my gears.  Looking forward to meeting you all tomorrow and maybe get together for a group lunch or dinner to talk more.


----------



## third_eye

Quote: 





sceleratus said:


>


 
   
  NICE!!! See you tomorrow!


----------



## sonictransducer

Will anyone be bringing the algorithm solo dB? I'm trying to decide between the dB and the R, so I'm hoping to try both tomorrow if possible.


----------



## Whitetriton

Hi All,
   
  I'm going to the meet tomorrow and have a used Hifiman HE-400 and Bowers & Wilkins P5 that I'm looking to sell in person.  Both work fine and are in good condition.  Here is the posting I put up in the For Sale thread. 
  
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/673150/hifiman-he-400-and-bowers-wilkins-p5-for-sale
   
  If you're going to the meet and interested, message me. 
  
  Thanks.
   
  Sean


----------



## uro2

Hi All,
  
 I'm going to the meet tomorrow and have a used NuForce HDP in good condition that I am looking forward to sell under 350, pm me if interested.


----------



## mikemercer

listening in our hotel room here at the Marriott - psyched for tomorrow!!


----------



## Neccros

Count me out... I might be losing my job and cant afford to go... 

Have fun and I might see you guys at the next one.


----------



## Gilly87

Anyone who needs table space but didn't get in on time is welcome to share my half, I have a laptop, a couple tiny USB DACs, and only 2 full size cans so I should have extra space on my half.


----------



## preproman




----------



## warrenpchi

*SATURDAY MORNING UPDATE!*
   

 Breakfast:  For those of you that are in the hotel now, please join us for a pre-setup breakfast at 7:00 in the hotel cafe - directly behind the lobby.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


   

 Badges:  I've been at the hotel doing meet prep and stuff since Friday morning, so if you chimed in with a badge request after 12:01 a.m. on Friday... sorry, I couldn't get to it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But, plenty of write-in badges to go around folks!


----------



## mikemercer

Quote: 





warrenpchi said:


> *SATURDAY MORNING UPDATE!*
> 
> 
> Breakfast:  For those of you that are in the hotel now, please join us for a pre-setup breakfast at 7:00 in the hotel cafe - directly behind the lobby.
> ...


 
  I'm headin down brotha
  see ya there


----------



## Aegentirony

At work! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But will be leaving around 1 to head over ! ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cant wait!


----------



## jrb

My son and I will be there this afternoon with Aedles.


----------



## uro2

A friend and I will drop by around 1~2


----------



## Gilly87

Will be en route momentarily


----------



## Gilly87

Nix that, I'll be arriving around noon.


----------



## dallan

Still working, going to try to leave here b4 noon...hopefully get over there by 1


----------



## Aegentirony

Thanks to everyone I met at the meet! Had a blast and learned a lot! Awesome meet and awesome people... My ears have been to the promise land...LCD 3 = drool


----------



## warrenpchi

Please stand-by fellas, third_eye will be putting up a meet impressions thread shortly!


----------



## SpongeyOne

I also want to thank everyone I met, it was a good time, I learned a lot, and definitely worth the drive.  The Cordette DAC at the Affordable Audio table (I think?) was AMAZING.  Also, thanks to Bryce at the UE table.  Although I went the try the UERMs, I ended up purchasing the UE7's with the discount.  The kicker was the free impressions from the audiologist, who was a pro and a great person   Gonna be a long couple of weeks until they arrive.  Thanks again to everyone who had a hand in organizing this gathering!


----------



## third_eye

Meet impressions thread is up!
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/673264/2013-la-regional-meet-impressions-thread


----------

